# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Julho 2015



## Vince (1 Jul 2015 às 07:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ober (1 Jul 2015 às 10:41)

Bom dia!
Julho começou com chuva torrencial pela manhã na ilha de S. Miguel.
Alguém se arrisca a fazer previsões fiáveis para as próximas horas?


----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2015 às 13:42)

Acabou por não chover na Madeira. A frente levou um _haircut_.

Já o GFS continua a modelar episódios de chuva severa:






Só vi muito brevemente os parâmetros. Ainda assim:

Está quase a sair a previsão das 12h do GFS que pessoalmente prefiro. A das 6 indica um sistema frontal associado a um núcleo depressionário. Inicialmente a depressão/frente quente trará mais vento que chuva:











A frente fria subsequente é muito inconsistente. Mas trará precipitação concentrada:
















A quantidade de chuva caída deverá ser amplificada pela intrusão de ar à superfície com elevado ponto de orvalho e a muita humidade a 1,5km de altura:











Este evento pode ser daqueles em que chove bastante num local e a pouca distância chove apenas de forma moderada a fraca.

O ECM e o GFS estão em sintonia com as temperaturas a curto prazo. Diferem muito ligeiramente na intensidade dos ventos:


----------



## Cluster (1 Jul 2015 às 14:56)

Estou um pouco preocupado com o facto de este ano quase nada ter chovido na Ilha da Madeira, eu espero estar redondamente enganado, mas estou à espera de fogos


----------



## lserpa (1 Jul 2015 às 19:43)

Boas, relativamente ao vento, na última hora a minha estação já regista uma média de superior a 31km/h. Dito desta forma, pode não parecer muito, mas já houve uma ou outra rajada a ultrapassar os 50km/h.
Poderá ser um bom evento de vento. 
Se valer a pena, farei uns registos para partilhar.
Entretanto, segue o registo da média do vento cá pelo lado Sul da Horta.





Ps:. Ignorar a direção do vento, tem de ser recalibrado. A direção atual corresponde a SW.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jul 2015 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

Dizer que aqui por Angra o dia amanheceu chuvoso e com céu muito nublado ... Temos ainda um alerta amarelo no que concerne à chuva para o Grupo Central ...


----------



## Hazores (2 Jul 2015 às 12:27)

Bom dia!! 
Onde anda o verão??? Foi em Janeiro??
Por Angra do Heroísmo, tal como já foi referido, o dia amanheceu com chuva fraca e muito nublado...
Espera-se melhorias


----------



## Ober (2 Jul 2015 às 13:09)

Bom dia!
Por São Miguel o dia está muito cinzento e de vez em quando chuva, que teve maior expressão durante o início da manhã.
É de notar algum vento também


----------



## lserpa (2 Jul 2015 às 14:02)

Boa tarde, segue os dados da minha estação até ao momento!


----------



## lserpa (2 Jul 2015 às 14:30)

Sigo agora com 8.38mm acumulados. (Horta sul).
Creio que na Feteira estes valores sejam superiores, chove torrencialmente por cá!!!
já não via disto há muitos meses


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

A frente está sobre o G. Oriental. A atividade mais significativa está a norte/nordeste:






Às 11:04, é possível ver as células mais desenvolvidas mais ou menos concentradas:






Por PDL chove de forma moderada (aguaceiro que no fim da elaboração desta intervenção terminou). As condições atuais devem continuar. A frente é pouco consistente:


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 15:25)

E para não faltar à norma...


----------



## Afgdr (2 Jul 2015 às 18:01)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com chuva e vento bonançoso. Há bocado, caiu um aguaceiro forte.

Nos últimos dias, de uma forma geral, o céu apresentou-se com muita nebulosidade, com ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros, intercalando também com episódios de céu limpo e muito sol.

Chove em toda a ilha, à exceção do Nordeste, como se pode ver pelas câmaras do Spotazores.


*Ponta Delgada*







*Lagoa*







*Praia da Vinha d'Areia, Vila Franca*







*Povoação*






*Ribeira Grande*






*Nordeste*







Bem-vindo @Atlantico!


----------



## Afgdr (2 Jul 2015 às 18:04)

Entretanto, a chuva chegou ao Nordeste...


----------



## lserpa (2 Jul 2015 às 18:12)

Boas novamente.
Os resultados que obtive no que diz respeito aos acumulados na minha área residencial até não foram assim tão despontantes, registei um total diário de 10,41mm. 
Segue os dados globais da minha estação até ao momento 




Fiz a comparação da precipitação com a do obs. Príncipe Alberto Do Mónaco e o registo deles foi ligeiramente superior ao meu, tiveram até então um acumulado de 12,2mm.
A estação de São Caetano (Pico), registou das 0000utc até agora 21,4mm 

Pela imagem de satélite, as boas abertas estão aí e a precipitação será fraca e de características orográficas, o que acontece neste momento na zona da caldeira.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

Acumulados modestos deste evento.

Os maiores valores registados ocorreram na ilha de S.Miguel, com destaque para os maciços montanhosos. A estação do IPMA de Nordeste está entupida, o que se deduz da repetição anómala típica de valores na ordem dos 0,1 a 0,3 mm.







Nas outras ilhas, representadas pelas estações do IPMA, tivemos os seguintes valores máximos em 24 horas:

*Corvo: 10,9 mm* (dos quais 10,5 mm das 4:00h às 9:00h)
*Flores: 18,7 mm* (15,1 mm das 4:00h às 10:00h)
*Faial: 12,2 mm* (das 9:00h às 14:00h)
*Pico: 12,1 mm* (das 9:00h às 15:00h); *São Caetano (RHA): 22,8 mm* (20,6 mm das 9:00h às 15:00h)
*São Jorge: 4,6 mm* (das 10:00h às 14:00h)
*Terceira: 6,6 mm* (das 9:00h às 15:00h); *Serreta (WU): 11,2 mm* (das 8h às 14h); *Santa Luzia (WU): 6,1 mm* (das 9h às 15h); *Lajes (WU): 0,3 mm* (às 15h)
*Graciosa:* *7,0 mm* (das 7:00h às 12:00h)
*Santa Maria: 0,5 mm* (das 23:00 à 01:00); *Praia Formosa (WU): 1,3 mm* (1,0 mm às 18h)

Valores fora dos critérios de aviso amarelo excepto no caso da estação Lagoa das Furnas.

Esta mensagem será actualizada com os valores que entretanto se modifiquem nas horas restantes de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 20:45)

Ober disse:


> Julho começou com chuva torrencial pela manhã na ilha de S. Miguel.



Essa chuva torrencial não deve ter durado mais que 5 minutos pois o *acumulado horário máximo* registado nas 25 estações da ilha foi de *2,0 mm* na estação de Monte Escuro. A chuva ocorreu entre as 8h e as 10h aproximadamente.


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 21:13)




----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

O caso acima descrito é muito interessante. Não há gradientes térmicos significativos:






O CAPE está no sítio errado:






O vento à superfície é ridiculamente baixo:






Então como é que há essa precipitação toda?

... a 925 hPa há ventos convergentes não muito significativos (ventos de 25 nós contra ventos de 20 nós):






... a 850 hPa não há ventos muito fortes mas há muita água precipitável:






... a 700 hPa muita humidade e não há ventos muito intensos:






... mas há movimentos verticais brutais:






... mais acima ar húmido e gelado amplificaria a precipitação:











... é interessante notar que os ventos mais fortes (>45 nós) estão a nordeste de S. Miguel. Por cima desta ilha, os ventos não são suficientemente fortes (25 nós) para 'sugar' os níveis inferiores.

A minha tentativa de explicação para este evento será os ventos cruzados. Vendo as cartas anteriores, a 925 hPa ventos de sul/sudoeste chocam com ventos de leste; a 850 hPa a situação é semelhante verificando-se uma vorticidade significativa:






Não há uma situação igualmente óbvia a 700 hPa (até parece que se desviam de algo - das correntes verticais dos níveis inferiores?):






Até pode ser um erro do modelo. De qualquer das formas fica a minha tentativa de expor a minha interpretação do evento.

----//----

Já de vez deixo o perfil vertical de hoje nas Lajes:






Atmosfera instável até aos 3 kms de altura. Nem sempre com muita humidade. As nuvens cresceram o suficiente para deixar boa chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.

Adenda: Altitude alterada.


----------



## lserpa (2 Jul 2015 às 22:53)

Orion disse:


> O caso acima descrito é muito interessante. Não há gradientes térmicos significativos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas, esta situação é muito idêntica ao evento de Julho de 2014. 
Houve vento fraco a todos os níveis e houve uma anomalia da CVIT onde se formou uma vasta área de convergência, houve valores de verticalidade brutais, a SST estava na casa dos 22°c se a memória não me falha. Por sua vez houve a elevação de um elevado calor latente para altos níveis, o qual formaram-se as células mais brutais que alguma vez vi. 
Portanto, três fatores importantes, humidade, calor e gradiente vertical. 
Se falhar um, passará apenas de um delírio do GFS... O qual não me admirava nada... 
Tenho um livro que explica muito bem isso, vou voltar a reler para ver se é isto que expus...  
Dá também a sensação de uma certa ciclogenese durante o evoluir deste grande fenómeno e daí, talvez uma convergência localizada... Bem, mas isto são apenas teorias... Tenho que voltar a ler mais um pouco sobre isto...
@Orion obrigado expores esta situação, estava para aqui a matutar nisto por acaso lolol


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

lserpa disse:


> @Orion obrigado expores esta situação, estava para aqui a matutar nisto por acaso lolol



Os poucos parâmetros disponíveis não ajudam. Pode haver outras correntes entre as representadas. Se o detalhe do WRF para a Europa estivesse disponível para os Açores/Atlântico Norte, isso sim seria bastante interessante.


----------



## lserpa (3 Jul 2015 às 01:42)

Na saída das 18UTC o GFS anulou quase tudo como seria de esperar, mas continua com o corredor que coincide com a corrente do golfo com uma atividade que a meu ver tem que ser acompanhada... Se algo evoluir será de lá....


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2015 às 02:23)

Chuva tardia em Santa Maria:






Em PDL chove fraco. A frente ainda está a passar.


----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2015 às 13:55)

Boas.
Esta Madrugada registou-se precipitação em algumas estações da rede do IPMA, foram valores pouco significativos.
temos registo de precipitação em Santa Maria(Aeroporto), Graciosa(Aeroporto) e Horta(obs. P.A.Mónaco).
Apenas a estação da Graciosa teve valores superiores a 1mm.

Temos o Anticiclone a SW do Arquipélago e estende-se em crista até à região, o qual deverá avançar até nós lá para Terça-feira, antes desse período, deverá sofrer um ligeiro recuo e possivelmete permitindo a entrada de um sistema frontal com mais evidência no grupo Ocidental, possivelmente será completamente dizimado pelo nosso AA, isto para não variar...


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

disseram me que vai chovendo em Porto Santo


----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2015 às 21:07)

david 6 disse:


> disseram me que vai chovendo em Porto Santo


Por acaso, o gfs não mostrava nada, agora não sei, mas creio que o cenário será o mesmo... Seco, sequinho... Infelizmente


----------



## lserpa (4 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

@David a última atualização do GFS põe realmente alguma precipitação no arquipélago da Madeira. Será pouca mas pelo menos é alguma coisa...


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

A NAO continua a cair mas as frentes que estão para vir não são grande coisa, especialmente o próximo sistema frontal (que passará nas próximas 48 horas):






A configuração atual do anticiclone bombeia muito ar húmido para a zona dos Açores:






O elevado ponto de orvalho à superfície o confirma:






Contudo, e a 1,5 kms de altitude, a humidade está presente em faixas muito irregulares e finas, inviabilizando assim o desenvolvimento das nuvens:






Os Açores estarão posicionados na zona de transição entre o anticiclone a sul e a depressão a norte. Os gradientes térmicos nunca serão significativos dos 1,5kms para cima. Por volta dos 700 metros há potencial para alguma chuva, especialmente aquando da frente fria:






Mas o perfil de ventos não ajudará:






A situação a médio prazo será igual a todo o ano até agora. As frentes perderão força ou irão dissipar-se até chegarem ao G. Oriental. Para a Madeira, a seca continua. Por fim, e tendo em conta o El Niño, este cenário não seria decabido. 2015 viverá na infâmia:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

david 6 disse:


> disseram me que vai chovendo em Porto Santo



A essa hora ainda não tinha acumulado na estação do IPMA, só hoje pelas 9:00, 12:00 e 15:00 houve valores de 0,1mm, 0,4mm e 0,2mm. 
Na ilha da Madeira os valores também são fracos embora mais persistentes, mas fica-se tudo pelas montanhas e encostas a norte.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2015 às 23:38)

O que vale à Madeira é a sua orografia, estando metade da ilha acima dos 1000 metros segundo li. Se não fosse por isso com a seca deste ano (como em alguns outros), seria impossível ter alguma água. Agora as florestas da zona sul a cotas mais baixas, estão em perigo de incêndio, e ai a orografia tem um efeito bastante negativo, dificultando muito o acesso dos bombeiros aos locais necessários. Muitas vezes a única solução é deixar arder. Ainda hoje em dia passo em algumas zonas afectadas pelos incêndios devastadores de Julho de 2012 e ainda faz dó, para não falar das pessoas que perderam as suas casas.

Houve alguns acumulados ontem mas nada de especial, qualquer coisa é sempre bem vinda:





Off topic: Só por curiosidade deixo-vos aqui alguns vídeos recentes de uns portugueses que se aventuraram nas montanhas da ilha há uns dias atrás neste ano de seca, é pena não ter também as zonas secas para comparação:


----------



## Orion (5 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

Cluster disse:


> O que vale à Madeira é a sua orografia, estando metade da ilha acima dos 1000 metros segundo li. Se não fosse por isso com a seca deste ano (como em alguns outros), seria impossível ter alguma água.



A cor diz tudo (3 de Julho):


----------



## lserpa (6 Jul 2015 às 00:00)

Aqui pela Horta chove neste momento. 
Sensação térmica insuportável e quase que é necessário guelras... A humidade deve rondar os 100%...


----------



## lserpa (6 Jul 2015 às 01:58)

Concluindo a minha publicação anterior, desta vez já com os dados da minha estação. 
Sigo com 21,8°c 89% de humidade, precipitação acumulada das 0100 UTC de dia 05, às 0100UTC de dia 6, (registo 24h),  5,9mm, vento pos. Média última hora WSW 15 a 20km/h.
Continua a chover.


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

A NAO está quase a igualar os valores de Abril quem que ocorreram os dois episódios massivos de chuva:






Todo e qualquer entusiasmo é severamente atingido quando se vê a previsão da chuva:






É o normal. Estamos no Verão. E é pouco provável que haja compensação. Ainda por cima o El Niño vai durar o ano todo. É esperar que Setembro traga um padrão sazonalmente mais 'normal'.


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 16:51)

Flores às 14h: 25.1º, 88% de humidade.Sensação térmica a roçar os 35 graus.

Pelo contrário, aviso amarelo na Madeira para temperatura. Na Quinta Grande às 14h: 28.3º, 51% de humidade. Sensação térmica nos 33º.

Enfim, são critérios...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2015 às 18:20)

MADEIRA: Tempo muito quente nas áreas montanhosas, com humidade relativa inferior a 30 %...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2015 às 18:25)

Orion disse:


> Flores às 14h: 25.1º, 88% de humidade.Sensação térmica a roçar os 35 graus. Pelo contrário, aviso amarelo na Madeira para temperatura. Na Quinta Grande às 14h: 28.3º, 51% de humidade. Sensação térmica nos 33º. Enfim, são critérios...



 Exactamente, os critérios de emissão dos avisos estão a ser respeitados, nada a criticar:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 22:23)




----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2015 às 00:39)

Ar muito húmido nos Açores. Contudo, muita estabilidade e ar seco nos níveis acima


----------



## Funchalense (8 Jul 2015 às 13:19)

Temperaturas máximas Madeira 07/07/2015


----------



## lserpa (9 Jul 2015 às 00:24)

Funchalense disse:


> Temperaturas máximas Madeira 07/07/2015


É bem interessante estas inversões na madeira!! Wow


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2015 às 17:30)

Por este andar o Verão vai ser uma aberração também. A NAO bastante negativa e nada de chuva de jeito. De facto o tempo está todo trocado.


----------



## lserpa (9 Jul 2015 às 22:27)

As cartas de prognóstico do IPMA, mostram uma "tropical Wave" a passar pelo grupo ocidental. Confesso que não fiquei nem um pouco surpreendido... O prognóstico alemão, aponta apenas para uma frente quente.


----------



## Ober (10 Jul 2015 às 10:36)

Este fartote anticiclónico é para continuar? O que vale é que as temperaturas têm andado bem fresquinhas 
E as previsões para os próximos dias alguém se arrisca?


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

Ober disse:


> Este fartote anticiclónico é para continuar? O que vale é que as temperaturas têm andado bem fresquinhas
> E as previsões para os próximos dias alguém se arrisca?



Mais do mesmo. Alguma chuva nas outras ilhas:


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

Uma _cut-off_ surpresa nos níveis médios; pouco vento mas muita humidade e uma mistura de ar complexa:
















Pouco provável que venha a acontecer nestes moldes.


----------



## lserpa (10 Jul 2015 às 22:41)

Boas, a área de convergência está a se aproximar, desta vez o IPMA desiste da ideia de tropical Wave e aposta numa frente quente.




O que é certo é que a convergência de características tropicais está deslocalizada, direção de momento, zona ocidental e central do arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 01:08)

As próximas 72 horas serão bastante desagradáveis. O IPMA dá 25 graus para este fim de semana nas Flores. O ponto de orvalho chegará aos 22 graus na 2ª:






O vento vai sempre dando uma ajuda:






E ainda há...






Que perdurá durante bastante tempo:






Onde estão as frentes quando precisamos delas?


----------



## lserpa (11 Jul 2015 às 01:51)

️️️até o GFS mostra a grande probabilidade da onda tropical


----------



## Ober (11 Jul 2015 às 09:46)

lserpa disse:


> Boas, a área de convergência está a se aproximar, desta vez o IPMA desiste da ideia de tropical Wave e aposta numa frente quente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Gfs só mostra que atinja o Faial (e mesmo assim já deverá ser fraco) e poupe as demais ilhas centrais. Aliás, pelas previsões ele nem chega á Terceira.
Além de que pelas previsões deverá morrer pelo caminho.
O anticiclone destrói tudo


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

Nas Flores, hoje:


----------



## lserpa (11 Jul 2015 às 13:31)

Boas.
Tal como eu expectava, a frente de ar tropical entrou no grupo Ocidental e no Central. Já provocou precipitação em algumas ilhas. Existem algumas áreas de convergência em aproximação, restos da tropical Wave. 
Dados da minha estação:





Pelas SST, a probabilidade de desenvolvimento ao entrar na região é quase nula...




A Nao também persiste negativa





O Noaa não faz nenhuma referencia à presente frente






Por outro lado, o modelo alemão está de acordo com o IPMA, apostando num sistema frontal quente, embora com fraca atividade.





No entanto ainda há alguma atividade convectiva nas proximidades do arquipélago, estão em áreas de calmaria e nas proximidades do AA, onde o mesmo não é tão forte e permite verticalidade.





Carta de Cape/LI próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 14:07)

É melhor visível a cores. O anticiclone mantém afastados todos os sistemas frontais:













lserpa disse:


> Por outro lado, o modelo alemão está de acordo com o IPMA, apostando num sistema frontal quente, embora com fraca atividade.



É mais visível a +-700 metros de altura (925 hPa):






Ao que parece a poeira não chegará aos Açores, ficando a rodopiar no A. Norte:


----------



## Ober (11 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

lserpa disse:


> Boas.
> Tal como eu expectava, a frente de ar tropical entrou no grupo Ocidental e no Central. Já provocou precipitação em algumas ilhas.



Em quais ilhas choveu?
É porque tenho acompanhado o SpotAzores e até agora só vi sol na maior parte das ilhas.
Aliás, basta consultar de momento as câmaras na maior parte do arquipélago para constatar que o tempo está fenomenal


----------



## lserpa (11 Jul 2015 às 21:13)

Ober disse:


> Em quais ilhas choveu?
> É porque tenho acompanhado o SpotAzores e até agora só vi sol na maior parte das ilhas.
> Aliás, basta consultar de momento as câmaras na maior parte do arquipélago para constatar que o tempo está fenomenal


Choveu nas Flores, Corvo, Faial e Pico, nesta duas ultimas, choveu até as 13:00 mais ou menos. Nas restantes não tenho conhecimento. 
As características destas frentes e esta em particular, sem grande desenvolvimento vertical, são sobretudo aguaceiros intrcalalados com boas abertas, muita humidade e calor. 
Neste momento, há algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## Ober (12 Jul 2015 às 13:16)

lserpa disse:


> Choveu nas Flores, Corvo, Faial e Pico, nesta duas ultimas, choveu até as 13:00 mais ou menos. Nas restantes não tenho conhecimento.
> As características destas frentes e esta em particular, sem grande desenvolvimento vertical, são sobretudo aguaceiros intrcalalados com boas abertas, muita humidade e calor.
> Neste momento, há algumas nuvens baixas.



O que é certo é que as câmaras do Spotazores mostram mais um dia anticiclónico magnífico na maior parte do arquipélago.


----------



## lserpa (12 Jul 2015 às 14:24)

Sim, o tempo está em geral bom, tirando alguns nevoeiros... Mesmo assim há algumas áreas de convergência nas proximidades dos Açores. 
Esta é a última imagem disponível e há células de desenvolvimento muito rápido. Esta imagem não é grande exemplo disso, mas se fizerem a run, irão perceber o quão rápido é o sem desenvolvimento e têm um curto período de vida. 
@Ober , as áreas de convergência são sinónimo de "muito" bom tempo ao redor, ou seja o que está em causa é a capacidade de elevação de calor latente, muita humidade e gradiente térmico . 




O GFS aposta nesse mesmo desenvolvimento para os próximos dias, com mais probabilidade de evidência de oeste para este do arquipélago.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

28º corresponde a um aviso amarelo. Supondo que esta temperatura se mantinha o dia todo e nos próximos 2 dias (necessitando assim da emissão de um aviso). A sensação térmica, assumindo uma humidade de 50% para o cálculo, está nos 33 graus. Os mesmos 33 graus que tem feito na maioria dos dias (às vezes mais). Como já escrevi, critérios apenas e só relativos a temperatura são inúteis para a população dos Açores. Mas enfim, são critérios


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 17:34)

De facto não é todos os dias:






Mas não há raios:






Nos Açores a insolação provoca uma convectividade muito pequena. Como não há frentes, não há chuva:











No tefigrama de hoje é possível ver que há alguma instabilidade na atmosfera (o CAPE estava nos 944 e o LI nos -2.9). Contudo, a falta de fatores de convergência e a pouca humidade no ar (o céu azul é a melhor prova) não ajudam. Por outras palavras, que 'desperdício' de CAPE.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 17:38)

Nos próximos dias o cenário parece idêntico:











Lá para dia 16, pode haver trovoadas:






O GFS não dá boas indicações:






Mas o ECM discorda:


----------



## Ober (12 Jul 2015 às 20:41)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, o tempo está em geral bom, tirando alguns nevoeiros... Mesmo assim há algumas áreas de convergência nas proximidades dos Açores.
> Esta é a última imagem disponível e há células de desenvolvimento muito rápido. Esta imagem não é grande exemplo disso, mas se fizerem a run, irão perceber o quão rápido é o sem desenvolvimento e têm um curto período de vida.
> @Ober , as áreas de convergência são sinónimo de "muito" bom tempo ao redor, ou seja o que está em causa é a capacidade de elevação de calor latente, muita humidade e gradiente térmico .
> 
> ...



O que é certo, e segundo o que disseste até faz sentido porque do nada já se levantou um negrume pela minha ilha numa questão de minutos. Muito abafado também.


----------



## Ober (12 Jul 2015 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> 28º corresponde a um aviso amarelo. Supondo que esta temperatura se mantinha o dia todo e nos próximos 2 dias (necessitando assim da emissão de um aviso). A sensação térmica, assumindo uma humidade de 50% para o cálculo, está nos 33 graus. Os mesmos 33 graus que tem feito na maioria dos dias (às vezes mais). Como já escrevi, critérios apenas e só relativos a temperatura são inúteis para a população dos Açores. Mas enfim, são critérios



Calma não te preocupes. Isso aqui vai sempre a conta gotas. 
Ainda há pouco tempo também ninguém sabia o que eram previsões por ilhas nos Açores, já que apenas mencionavam cada grupo no geral, e agora até já particularizam as previsões pelas várias ilhas lol.  
Como sempre, é questão de tempo até ouvirmos falar nos Açores de avisos para temperatura.


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 21:33)

lserpa disse:


> O que é certo é que a convergência de características tropicais está deslocalizada, direção de momento, zona ocidental e central do arquipélago.



Isso é um cenário muito caótico. A mais de 7 kms de altitude há um vasto campo depressionário:






A 6 kms de altitude há uma depressão a este:






De 3 kms de altitude para baixo há a circulação anticiclónica normal (deixo aqui apenas uma imagem):






_Site_ das duas últimas imagens (com muita informação):

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/models/models.php?PATH=/var/www/models/comp_thumbnails.php

Torna-se difícil diferenciar o que quer que seja devido aos ventos com direções contrárias. O pouco gradiente térmico não ajuda:











Algures entre as camadas da atmosfera que analisei devem estar os fatores para explicar o surgimento das nuvens. Como não há dados pouco se pode fazer.

Por fim, dá para ver as poeiras devido ao ângulo da luz captada pelo Sat24:


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 22:47)




----------



## lserpa (12 Jul 2015 às 23:00)

Orion disse:


>


Luzes a sul!! Veremos o que nos reservava os próximos dias


----------



## Orion (12 Jul 2015 às 23:58)

Algum dia ainda vai acontecer


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2015 às 01:23)

Entretanto, isto aqui ao lado parece um festival de células, há bastante atividade... Muita energia anda aí  




Hoje fui à praia e achei a água do mar uma autêntica Sopa!!! Inicialmente, fui ao Capelo e estavam a se formar alguns cúmulos congestus no mar e que traziam periodicamente aguaceiros moderados, 20km para Este, na Horta, estava céu pouco nublado e o aspecto do outro lado da ilha visto da cidade era este.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2015 às 14:48)

Há boas e más notícias.

As boas notícias é que haverá um sistema frontal que finalmente chegará ao G. Oriental nas próximas 48 horas.

A má notícia é que o sistema tem fraca atividade. Não haverão trovoadas. O CAPE moderado poderá ajudar a criar aguaceiros mais fortes. Alguns dos fatores intervenientes (prós e contras):

- Ponto de orvalho elevado à superfície (pró):






- Pouca humidade aos 850 e 700 hPa (contra):











- A frente tem mais atividade nos níveis mais baixos da atmosfera - 950 hPa; o gradiente térmico mais díspar está a norte (contra):






- Não há ventos convergentes significativos (contra):











- O CAPE está ligeiramente a sudoeste da frente (contra):






Há muita água precipitável na atmosfera; a humidade relativa é moderada mas como o ar é mais quente contém mais humidade (pró):











Basicamente a previsão do IPMA está correta:



> *GRUPO ORIENTAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas, tornando-se encoberto.
> Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco para a noite
> Vento fraco (05/12 km/h), tornando-se bonançoso (10/20 km/h) de oeste.



Pode haver algum aguaceiro mais forte por força de alguma convergência isolada e do CAPE. O diferencial térmico entre os 800 metros  (+-13 graus) e os 1,5 kms de altura (+-17 graus) é de 4º em 800 metros ou seja, 5º por km. Há um arrefecimento rápido mas a frente tem pouco suporte.


----------



## Ober (13 Jul 2015 às 15:22)

Segundo as câmeras do SpotAzores, a  maior nebulosidade afecta principalmente o Ocidental.
No Faial e Pico existe também alguma nebulosidade média, embora intercalando com algumas abertas. 
Já nas restantes ilhas do central situadas mais a leste, e no grupo oriental, o cenário está bem melhor. 
Essa chuva fraca prevista no ocidental vai se estender também ao restante arquipélago ou será moderada à medida que avança das Flores em diante?


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2015 às 15:29)

Ober disse:


> Essa chuva fraca prevista no ocidental vai se estender também ao restante arquipélago ou será moderada à medida que avança das Flores em diante?



A frente avança lentamente. O campo de precipitação é irregular. Esta imagem resume perfeitamente:


----------



## Ober (13 Jul 2015 às 15:38)

Fazia agora falta uma daquelas lindas depressões que normalmente aparecem em Agosto, e que ficam estacionárias por largos dias a afectar o grupo oriental e o central. Daquelas que normalmente deixam umas boas enxurradas. Lembram-se das trombas de água em São Miguel e na Terceira todas na mesma semana?


----------



## Ober (13 Jul 2015 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


> A frente avança lentamente. O campo de precipitação é irregular. Esta imagem resume perfeitamente:


O bom mesmo para quebrar essa pasmaceira é uma depressão, já que tudo o que é frente, se desfaz mal sai do Ocidental.


----------



## Ober (13 Jul 2015 às 15:54)

Cai agora um forte aguaceiro na minha zona . 
O mais interessante é que poucos metros mais abaixo donde estou, está sol e sem uma única pinga.
Na costa norte também está sol.  Esta ilha é fantástica


----------



## lserpa (13 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro forte e o mais estranho que alguma vez constatei!!  durou menos de dez segundos e mal deu para alagar alguma coisa!!!
Edit: entretanto, aparece algo interessante no satélite! Logo faz algum sentido acontecer um ou outro aguaceiro á medida que a célula avança... Creio que esta vai passar ao lado, veremos se se formará outra nas mesmas condições


----------



## Afgdr (13 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Os últimos dias foram marcados, de uma forma geral, por céu limpo a pouco nublado, com períodos de maior nebulosidade. Tem estado bastante sol e a humidade tem estado elevada.

Nos últimos dois dias, registaram-se valores altos da temperatura máxima nas estações do IPMA, com destaque para o dia de ontem.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 11/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 24,4ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *27,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,5ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,7ºC



*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 12/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *29,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 27,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,3ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,8ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 25,7ºC



Anteontem, dia 11, a máxima mais alta foi 27,5ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada. Já ontem, dia 12, a máxima mais alta foi 29,3ºC, registada no Pico. É de realçar também a máxima registada ontem nas Lajes, 28,6ºC.


----------



## Ober (14 Jul 2015 às 12:56)

Para hoje e dias seguintes é chuvinha? Ou é sol?


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

Por aqui dizer que o dia está extremamente abafado e que sente-se muito desconforto no que à temperatura diz respeito ...


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

O evento de hoje está dentro das expectativas (moderado a pobre e muito irregular):







Lentamente a instabilidade aproxima-se do G. Oriental:











A pouca velocidade da frente é um grande obstáculo à chuva. Mas o CAPE significativo e o ar muito húmido tem causado chuvas horárias moderadas em ilhas como o Faial e o Pico.


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 19:23)

O perfil observado (não o previsto) de hoje nas Lajes às 12h é absolutamente inacreditável:






Um CAPE de 2431 (muito acima do previsto pelo GFS) e um LI de -5.5 (!!!) . Uma saída de sonho sem dúvida. Uma atmosfera extremamente instável a todos os níveis. Humidade significativa também. Faltou... fatores de convergência para se ter uma brutal trovoada


----------



## lserpa (14 Jul 2015 às 23:59)

Orion disse:


> O perfil observado (não o previsto) de hoje nas Lajes às 12h é absolutamente inacreditável:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para complementar esta informação, há relatos de colegas meus de trovoada algures em São Jorge e ilha Terceira.

Entretanto, sigo com um acumulado desde as 08:00 de hoje próximo dos 12mm, a precipitação das freguesias mais a sul/oeste do Faial ,estea precipitação será bem mais expressiva, se alguém conseguir dados, agradecia . Digo isto porque, trabalho na freguesia da feteira e registaram-se muitos aguaceiros com intensidade considerável e acedi remotamente à minha estação e não obtive qualquer leitura de precipitação dentro dos 30 minutos seguintes. Como eu dizia aos meus amigos, e não pondo em causa o trabalho do IPMA, hoje não seriam aguaceiros fracos... Tal como eles previam... Mando-vos os registos diários e atuais da minha estação.




A minha área de observação e no que diz respeito à temperatura, têm valores superiores significativos, isto traduz-se em uma menor altitude m comparação com a do IPMA e está em ambiente urbano... Creio que se o impa tivesse uma estação não zona baixa da cidade, estes valores seriam bem diferentes e talvez mais próximos dos meus. 
Instalação da minha estação( altura 2 metros e isolamento solar) tal como manda a norma  

O GFS continua a apontar bastante instabilidade para o resto da semana! Veremos se será significativo, há um pico para as 02:00UTC para a zona oeste do grupo central, veremos se se confirma  bons  acompanhamentos


----------



## Afgdr (15 Jul 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 22°C e a humidade está na casa dos 90%.

Hoje, foi mais um dia abafado. O céu apresentou-se, inicialmente, limpo/pouco nublado e, em algumas zonas, com maior nebulosidade, sendo que agora para a noite aumentou de nebulosidade.

Ontem, dia 13, as máximas foram novamente altas em algumas ilhas.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 13/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *28,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 27,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,7ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,9ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,4ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 28,8°C, registada nas Lajes. É de realçar também os 28,0°C, registados no Pico.


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

Se interessar, as trovoadas aqui na Terceira foram para os lados da Praia, que é como quem diz para a zona Este da ilha.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 01:46)

Só assim a título de curiosidade, temperatura em casa e de janelas abertas!!!!  e humidade também ao fartote!!


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 15:19)

Buenas.

Em PDL céu pouco nublado (está muito calor). Olhando para este, a zona centro da ilha está coberta por nuvens de tamanho assinalável. Às vezes aparece um torreão mais pronunciado mas dissipa-se rapidamente dada a falta de energia de sustentação. Na Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores e na estação do Wunderground da Lagoa tem sido registada precipitação. Ou seja, no espaço de 10/15 km duas condições meteorológicas completamente distintas.

Em imagens:
















Estou à espera de ver o tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes. Infelizmente ainda não está disponível.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 15:29)

lserpa disse:


> Para complementar esta informação, há relatos de colegas meus de trovoada algures em São Jorge e ilha Terceira.



Fenómenos isolados. O CAPE estava mesmo muito elevado. Bastava apenas uma força mínima. Provavelmente foram de duração muita curta. A tua precipitação elevada foi ao encontro do que escrevi (aguaceiros isolados e potencialmente mais fortes). O CAPE exacerbou a chuva mais do que estava antecipado.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:01)

2550 de CAPE; -6.7 de LI:





À direita é possivel ver que os ventos são fracos/moderados na atmosfera toda. Isso dificulta uma organização e desenvolvimento agressivo das células. Sob outras condições poderíamos estar numa situação muito preocupante.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:14)

A saída das 12 ainda não saiu. Mas dá para ver o erro do GFS. O CAPE verficado é 2 a 5 vezes superior ao previsto (considerando a região dos Açores):






Não dá para ver o ECM na sua plenitude. Mas se o IPMA se seguisse pelo GFS também tinha errado.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:21)

Hoje às 11:34. Vê-se células isoladas:






O ambiente geral é muito hostil ao aparecimento de células. Há poucos ventos e a humidade relativa é muito irregular:


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

Compósito de hoje:






E... onde está o Corvo?


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 22:00)

Para amanhã é difícil prever o cenário. O GFS prevê um aumento do CAPE na região dos Açores (sempre subestimou tudo até agora portanto amanhã o CAPE observado deve chegar aos 3500 ):






É possível que hajam células isoladas algo intensas. O GFS e ECM indicam aguaceiros localmente fortes:











Haverá alguma convergência:











E a humidade continua a não ser muito má:











A junção destes fatores, que é impossível dizer se e onde, poderá criar algum aguaceiro mais forte e alguma trovoada isolada e breve (não há ventos fortes para sustentar o desenvolvimento). É questão de olhar para o céu e com alguma sorte pode-se ver algo raro nos Açores: Um _cumulonimbus_ com poucas nuvens em redor.


----------



## Ober (15 Jul 2015 às 23:01)

Ontem à noite foram visíveis alguns relâmpagos para os meus lados.
A chuva é que não foi muita.
Hoje esteve um dia para morrer. Muita humidade, e muito bafo. 

Pela Vila foi sol, mas um pouco mais à frente para quem entra na via rápida em direcção ao centro da ilha estava um dilúvio intenso.... 

Resumindo, hoje foi um dia de duas estações dentro da mesma ilha: Verão e Inverno (se não fosse pela temperatura)

Agora para a noite a humidade continua alta, mas sopra um ventinho de chuva o que já ajuda a dissipar o bafo quente.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

Atenção, o vento não necessita necessariamente de ser forte, terá é que ser aproximadamente idêntico nas várias camadas, caso contrário há um cisalhamento, ou seja, a célula não fica com um perfil vertical, mas sim lateral, o que impede o seu desenvolvimento. Hoje por cá houve alguns exemplos disso, pena não ter fotografado isso...


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 23:09)

lserpa disse:


> Atenção, o vento não necessita necessariamente de ser forte, terá é que ser aproximadamente idêntico nas várias camadas, caso contrário há um cisalhamento, ou seja, a célula não fica com um perfil vertical, mas sim lateral, o que impede o seu desenvolvimento. Hoje por cá houve alguns exemplos disso, pena não ter fotografado isso...



Nos últimos dias os ventos não são fortes em lado nenhum. Só mesmo eventos isolados. Os ventos convergentes inferiores são fracos na generalidade. E tem que haver ventos fortes em altitude para que as correntes descendentes não sufoquem as correntes ascendentes. É por isso que as trovoadas, assumo eu que não vi nenhuma, devem ser muito breves. E mesmo as chuvas - intensas - não devem durar muito (isto excluindo o contínuo surgimento de células no mesmo local).

As nuvens laterais que deves ver devem ser ventos em altitude algo intensos mas uma convecção muito fraca. A nuvem é basicamente... decapitada.


----------



## lserpa (15 Jul 2015 às 23:16)

Orion disse:


> As nuvens laterais que deves ver devem ser ventos em altitude algo intensos mas uma convecção muito fraca. A nuvem é basicamente... decapitada.



Foram cúmulos congestus, e estava a acontecer possivelmente entre os 850hpa e os 750hpa, ou seja, estava a dizimar o desenvolvimento vertical... Portanto pode-se considerar um cisalhamento.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 23:55)

lserpa disse:


> Atenção, o vento não necessita necessariamente de ser forte,



Complementando. Se os fatores convergentes forem fracos, só ocorrerá desenvolvimento se houver vento fraco acima. E o desenvolvimento será de curta duração e/ou intensidade. Se os fatores convergentes forem fortes e os ventos acima forem fracos o resultado é o mesmo. Só haverá forte desenvolvimento quando há fortes fatores convergentes (insolação, ventos, orografia) e ventos fortes acima.

Como escrevi anteriormente, se estas condições tivessem ocorrido hoje no continente haveria uma brutal tormenta. Isto, claro, se houvesse ventos mais fortes mais acima. Ainda assim, certamente ocorreriam aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas localizadas.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

Orion disse:


> Complementando. Se os fatores convergentes forem fracos, só ocorrerá desenvolvimento se houver vento fraco acima. E o desenvolvimento será de curta duração e/ou intensidade. Se os fatores convergentes forem fortes e os ventos acima forem fracos o resultado é o mesmo. Só haverá forte desenvolvimento quando há fortes fatores convergentes (insolação, ventos, orografia) e ventos fortes acima.
> 
> Como escrevi anteriormente, se estas condições tivessem ocorrido hoje no continente haveria uma brutal tormenta. Isto, claro, se houvesse ventos mais fortes mais acima. Ainda assim, certamente ocorreriam aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas localizadas.


O ponto de vista que estava a falar é mesmo esse, afinal estamos em sintonia


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 00:25)

Um bom exemplo das condições atuais. Os Açores parecem as zonas tropicais. As células surgem rapidamente e de forma isolada. Basicamente o que pode ocorrer amanhã (animação com má qualidade):
















Ainda não há raios:


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 00:28)

Bela célula a caminho do grupo central!! Esta está bem madura, espero que se mantenha, para ver o que deixa por cá pelas minhas bandas


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 00:50)

Estava a enfraquecer ligeiramente:






A imagem já tem 20 mins de atraso.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 00:53)

Orion disse:


> Estava a enfraquecer ligeiramente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na imagem do IPMA já vinha bem madura, ou surge outra, ou é para esquecer.... É mais a vontade que ela venha do que a probabilidade real lololol


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 01:05)

É o que dá ter estas condições tão díspares e hostis. Já está muito enfraquecida e não houve raios:


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 01:22)

Continua mais ou menos com a mesma intensidade mas parece estar parada:






Este - a pouca mobilidade das células - é outro fator que pode contribuir para situações mais incomuns de chuva. Logo será uma lotaria. Haverão vencedores e derrotados (se houver vencedores já será muito bom). Ver-se-á. Mas é pena que não seja algo mais consistente. A NAO vai acelerar para valores (quase) positivos. Um início de Verão totalmente com valores negativos mas com chuva ridiculamente baixa. Enfim, que melhores tempos venham num futuro próximo.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 13:23)

O IPMA lá acompanhou o GFS:

*GRUPO CENTRAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, temporariamente encoberto
durante a manhã e início da tarde.
Períodos de chuva fraca, passando a aguaceiros ao longo da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento oeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h), soprando temporariamente
de sudoeste.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
Aguaceiros em especial a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento oeste bonançoso (10/20 km/h), rodando para sudoeste
e tornando-se moderado (20/30 km/h).


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 14:15)

Orion disse:


> O IPMA lá acompanhou o GFS:
> 
> *GRUPO CENTRAL*
> Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas, temporariamente encoberto
> ...


Só não os percebo no que diz respeito a aguaceiros fracos!!! É com cada pancada de água!!


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 14:27)

lserpa disse:


> Só não os percebo no que diz respeito a aguaceiros fracos!!! É com cada pancada de água!!



Diferença nos modelos. Subtis mas existem. E depois há o previsto e o observado:


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 15:58)

Bom, a situação sinótica atual é complicada. O anticiclone sufoca os sistemas frontais, quase literalmente:







A observação voltou a ser diferente da previsão. O que estava previsto:






E o que foi observado:






2115 de CAPE obervado (o IPMA previa 971; o ECM 247), -3.8 de LI. Condições menos agressivas mas a água precipitável continua muito elevada: 43.3 mm. Para se ter uma noção mais fácil da quantidade de humidade bombeada para os Açores:


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 16:20)

@lserpa  já percebeste a previsão do IPMA? Tanto eles como o ECM previam um CAPE 2 a 9 vezes menor do que estava previsto. É o que dá não se ter acesso a todos os modelos integralmente. Depois com as alterações nos campos de ventos, humidade e etc. a previsão às vezes sai completamente ao lado.


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

Orion disse:


> E o que foi observado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!! 
Pois, é que não teve nada a haver! Lolol... Confesso que tenho ligado pouco ao ECM e ao IPMA, apenas vi a descrição do IPMA que publicaste, logo, o GFS das 00UTC mostrava algumas células bem desenvolvidas e um Cape e LI bem razoáveis, logo concluía-se que hoje o dia seria muito interessante.  Eles fazem nowcast, deviam ter comparado os valores registados, com os previstos! É que foi uma grande disparidade


----------



## lserpa (16 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Bem, a NAO atinge agora o valor mais baixo deste ano até agora!!!




A tendência de subida está mais definida, mas irá continuar mais uns dias bem negativa! 
Entretanto a água ao redor dos Açores está a se transformar num barril de pólvora se houver as condições ideais! Este ano a corrente do Golfo está bem estendida, e estamos a meados de Julho, estou curioso para ver Agosto!!  estamos quase a virar os 24°c.




 Se chegar aos 26, para além de ser incomum, a probabilidade de sermos atingidos por um sistema tropical intenso aumenta avassaladoramente!!


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

Vendo as imagens no Eumetsat, as células mais intensas apareceram no princípio da manhã. Durante a tarde, por volta das 16h, choveu bastante no Obs. Afonso de Chaves (onde estou só houve um aguaceiro moderado e breve) mas no satélite não aparecem grandes formações nebulosas (ou então (des)aparecem rapidamente). As condições devem estar a ser bastantes agrestes.

O Eumetsat ainda apanhou algumas hoje de manhã:


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 18:30)

Não há muita diferença mas a diferença que há é... muita:


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2015 às 18:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco. Agora à tarde, caiu um aguaceiro bem forte.

Ontem, aqui na Lagoa, caíram aguaceiros torrenciais à tarde. Em Ponta Delgada, situação totalmente oposta: muito sol.


*14h07 - PDL e Lagoa, respetivamente
*









*

*
É possível ver através das duas imagens seguintes, tiradas da câmara da Praia das Milícias, que a chuva ficou circunscrita à zona da Lagoa.

*14h08*





*

14h57
*


----------



## Ober (16 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

@Afgdr  e nessa mesma altura estava trovoada em Santa Maria, segundo relatos de amigos e primos meus de lá


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2015 às 19:44)

As máximas de anteontem e ontem foram mais uma vez altas em algumas ilhas, principalmente as de ontem. Tem estado um bafo estes dias, incluindo hoje. 


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 14/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,0ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,3ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,9*ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,6ºC



*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 15/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 27,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 27,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,2ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 27,6ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,2ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *29,0ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,3ºC



A máxima mais alta de anteontem foi 28,2ºC, registada nas Lajes e a de ontem foi 29,0ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada.

Como foi referido em posts anteriores, avisos de calor para os Açores não existem. No ano passado e há dois anos, também registaram-se temperaturas máximas elevadas em algumas estações e nunca foi emitido um aviso pelo IPMA e na altura fiz referência a esse facto. Segundo os critérios, só são emitidos avisos de calor para os Açores quando a temperatura máxima for igual ou superior a 28ºC durante 48 horas e penso que isso já se verificou várias vezes, como por exemplo, nos últimos dias... É um facto que, ao preverem-se temperaturas altas em determinada ilha, todo o grupo a que a ilha pertence terá que estar sob aviso de calor, quando isso poderá não ser o mais correto, pois nas restantes ilhas desse grupo poderão não se verificar temperaturas que mereçam esse aviso, mas os critérios existem e os mesmos foram feitos para serem aplicados em grupos e não em determinadas ilhas.


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

Ober disse:


> @Afgdr  e nessa mesma altura estava trovoada em Santa Maria, segundo relatos de amigos e primos meus de lá



Um amigo meu de Santa Maria informou-me que ocorreu trovoada pelas 5h da manhã de ontem, mas não me disse nada em relação à hora das imagens (14h).


----------



## Afgdr (16 Jul 2015 às 20:54)

A título de curiosidade, chegou um relato ao MeteoGlobal (http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/) no dia 8 de Junho dando conta de uma tromba de água avistada na Ribeira Grande. Nesse dia, o Grupo Oriental esteve sob aviso laranja devido a precipitação forte e a trovoada (tópico de seguimento de Junho: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-junho-2015.8273/page-5).






http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/tromba-de-agua-1?from_page=meteoglobal_view


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

Afgdr disse:


> É um facto que, ao preverem-se temperaturas altas em determinada ilha, todo o grupo a que a ilha pertence terá que estar sob aviso de calor, quando isso poderá não ser o mais correto, pois nas restantes ilhas desse grupo poderão não se verificar temperaturas que mereçam esse aviso, mas os critérios existem e os mesmos foram feitos para serem aplicados em grupos e não em determinadas ilhas.



As temperaturas são iguais à chuva na emissão de avisos. Se estiver previsto precipitação forte e localizada numa qualquer ilha, o aviso é emitido para o grupo todo. Na descritiva é que são dados mais pormenores. Da mesma forma os avisos para temperatura seriam iguais. O IPMA cá do sítio desconfia muito. Pudera, em termos térmicos um aviso amarelo poderá ser sentido da mesma forma que os dias sem aviso. Penso que não haveria assim tanta diferença no desconforto. Tendo em conta isto, avisos para temperatura só surgirão numa situação inédita.

Inédito também é estarmos a meio de Julho e ainda não há boletins desde Março.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

Afgdr disse:


> A título de curiosidade, chegou um relato ao MeteoGlobal (http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/) no dia 8 de Junho dando conta de uma tromba de água avistada na Ribeira Grande. Nesse dia, o Grupo Oriental esteve sob aviso laranja devido a precipitação forte e a trovoada (tópico de seguimento de Junho: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-junho-2015.8273/page-5).



Sem fotos é sempre complicado. Não se sabe o que a pessoa de facto viu.


----------



## LMCG (17 Jul 2015 às 09:42)

lserpa disse:


> Bem, a NAO atinge agora o valor mais baixo deste ano até agora!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Li que o El Niño este ano vai fazer com que a temporada de furações seja menos intensa, ou seja menos furações... mas se algum vier para os Açores pode ser feio, é isso?!


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 15:31)

LMCG disse:


> Li que o El Niño este ano vai fazer com que a temporada de furações seja menos intensa, ou seja menos furações... mas se algum vier para os Açores pode ser feio, é isso?!



Há El Niños que fortalecem a temporada e outros que enfraquecem:

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=7992490

De qualquer das formas, águas quentes por si só apenas significam que um furacão ou tempestade tropical perde menos energia. Mas isso depois depende de muita coisa: intensidade anterior, trajetória, condições meteorológicas onde passa e onde vai...


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 15:41)

Comparando a saída do ECM com a do GFS, percebe-se as diferenças. Em termos gerais, o ECM modela dois núcleos anticiclónicos. O núcleo situado a nordeste dos Açores traz ar frio. O núcleo situado a sul e que se estende em crista pelo G. Oriental continua a trazer ar muito húmido de este. O resultado é a chuva intensa modelada. O GFS une os dois núcleos. O ar frio não chocaria (tão violentamente) com o ar quente:












Ver-se-á. Mas tormentas no Verão não são novidade.


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2015 às 15:46)

A carta do ECM é a chuva acumulada em 24 horas. A mais próxima das 120 h é esta:






Mas mesmo o GFS não indica grandes acumulados nas próximas 120 h:


----------



## lserpa (17 Jul 2015 às 16:23)

LMCG disse:


> Li que o El Niño este ano vai fazer com que a temporada de furações seja menos intensa, ou seja menos furações... mas se algum vier para os Açores pode ser feio, é isso?!


 Sim, e leste bem, possível resultado disso é a NAO (north Atlantic oscillation) negativa, (diferença de pressão do AA e as baixas pressões da Islândia).
Isto conjugado com o fraco AA, a proximidade de águas próximas da temperatura ideal para o desenvolvimento positivo de tempestades tropicais. 
Portanto, se observarmos a imagem, podemos ver claramente que a mancha de 26°c estende-se em crista até as proximidades dos Açores, ao contrário da costa de África tropical onde a temperatura não é a ideal para o desenvolvimento, só mesmo na área de ITCZ esse valor é ideal.
 Com isto,  poderá haver uma deslocalização das tempestades, caso a NAO persista negativa e as SST a aumentar na nossa direcção, a probabilidade de sermos atingidos por um sistema mais forte é real!
O que são as condições ideais: 
Agua igual, ou superior a 26°c 
Ar quente e húmido + zonas convectivas
Ventos convergentes 
Isto tudo somado = a baixa pressão/instabilidade. 
Quanto mais rápido se der as trocas de ar, entre o ar quente e húmido da superfície e ar frio e seco em altitude, maior a Velocidade de circulação, logo maiores os ventos de superfície.

Para que as condições não sejam as ideais, basta tirar um elo dos acima mencionados. 
A base é aquela.
Claro que existem outros fatores, mas de grosso modo é isto.

Logo, se a temperatura aumentar, a probabilidade também. Não quer dizer que irá acontecer obrigatoriamente, pelo menos eu dispensaria de todo! 

Edit: correção de alguns erros.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jul 2015 às 16:39)

Para complementar a informação anterior, mostro a anomalia da SST.




Ou seja, a tempestade Claudette, só vem confirmar mais uma vez a deslocalização...


----------



## Afgdr (18 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo/pouco nublado, muito nublado em algumas zonas e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 22°C e a humidade está na casa dos 90%.

Hoje, foi mais um dia húmido e abafado. O céu apresentou-se, no geral, encoberto/muito nublado, com abertas para o início da noite. Caiu um aguaceiro forte de manhã.

As temperaturas máximas de ontem foram, de uma forma geral, inferiores às dos dias anteriores.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 16/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 22,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 24,3ºC (com falhas)
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 24,6ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *26,8ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *27,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,4ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 27,6°C, registada no Nordeste.


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2015 às 16:26)

lserpa disse:


> Confesso que tenho ligado pouco ao ECM e ao IPMA



Na minha opinião, ver o tefigrama diário do IPMA (o das Lajes já que é a única localização em que são disponibilizados dados), que está disponível por volta das 14:30/15h, é fundamental para se ter uma ideia de como o estado do tempo está a ser e como vai continuar nas horas subsequentes (mesmo seguindo o GFS que tem muitas atualizações). A poucas horas de distância os modelos são geralmente pouco fiáveis. Daí a importância do _nowcasting_. Dou-te um exemplo:











Em termos gerais, o GFS das 6 acertou no LI (-2 previsto; -1.9 observado). Mas subavaliou o CAPE em algumas centenas. Mas como viste anteriormente o erro pode ser muito maior. O tefigrama é também útil para uma visão geral dos ventos, da água precipitável (TPW no tefigrama) e até da camada mais instável (isto se não se souber interpretar o gráfico; os dados anteriormente mencionados estão diretamente escritos). Sabendo interpretar o gráfico é ainda melhor. É possível ver que camadas estão mais saturadas, se há alguma inversão... Claro que são sempre suposições porque ambos vivemos longe da Terceira (tu a +-124 kms e eu a +-170 kms). Mas é melhor que nada


----------



## Orion (18 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

lserpa disse:


> Atenção, o vento não necessita necessariamente de ser forte, terá é que ser aproximadamente idêntico nas várias camadas, caso contrário há um cisalhamento, ou seja, a célula não fica com um perfil vertical, mas sim lateral, o que impede o seu desenvolvimento. Hoje por cá houve alguns exemplos disso, pena não ter fotografado isso...



Algo como isto?
















Isto é o updraft tilt. Pouca convectividade e ventos fortes na atmosfera.


----------



## lserpa (18 Jul 2015 às 17:00)

Orion disse:


> Algo como isto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A uma escala menor que esta, não madura, nesta podemos verificar a boa convergência nos níveis baixos e depois há uma gradual aumento da velocidade nos níveis superiores, dissipando e limitando o desenvolvimento vertical.  
Algo como isto: 
___________________>
______________>
____>

Imagina Isto um corte vertical da atmosfera e as "setas"   As diferentes velocidades aos diferentes níveis. Mas no entanto a convergência dos ventos ao nível baixo é óptima.

Sim é um updraft


----------



## Ober (18 Jul 2015 às 17:14)

Orion disse:


> ambos vivemos longe da Terceira (tu a +-124 kms e eu a +-170 kms).



As distâncias não estão corrrectas.

São Miguel dista da Terceira em linha recta 153, 34 km e não 170 km









Faial dista da Terceira em linha recta 129,12 km e não 124 km 








E só em título de curiosidade:


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

Orion disse:


>


Bem, podemos concluir que o vento corre praticamente todo no mesmo quadrante até à tropopausa!!!!  Um equilíbrio destes não é muito comum


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 00:18)

Boas, sigo com 23°c e uns fantásticos 98% de humidade, só faltam as guelras!!! Está nevoeiro a partir dos 400 pés (120 metros) Qnh 1019, vai ser mais uma noite daquelas!


----------



## Ober (19 Jul 2015 às 12:16)

@lserpa  confirmo igualmente, por aqui estamos o mesmo. Nevoeiro a dar com pau nas zonas médias e altas.
As previsões do IPMA não falavam em nevoeiro. De onde apareceu isto?
Sigo com 97% de humidade e máxima de 24 º C
Acho que vou destilar


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 12:32)

2000 metros de visibilidade aí!! Que dia abafado!!




Agora por cá


----------



## Ober (19 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

E chuva para quando?
Tempo mais fresco também porque esta humidade é para matar.
Isso mais parece os trópicos aqui. Só que pior porque lá a festa é ainda MELHOR já que por aqui não é nada fácil livrarmos-nos do anticiclone


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

Neste momento está uma frente fria a passar pelos Açores:






Aos 925 hPa a atividade é muito fraca:






Isto faz com que o muito ar húmido junto à superficie não seja um fator muito determinante:






Os ventos mais ou menos a este nível também não se diferenciam muito entre si:











A atividade está principalmente nos 850 hPa:






O ar frio após a frente tem a particularidade de ser muito seco e a faixa de humidade é muito reduzida:






Há CAPE, muita água precipitável e os ventos são significativos:
















Descritivamente, esta é uma frente que não tem muito suporte a 925 hPa nem a 700 hPa. A faixa reduzida de humidade reduz o campo de precipitação. Mas tem um bom gradiente térmico. O ar muito seco no nível acima - 700 hPa - reduz as possibilidades de chuva e de chuva estratiforme.






Desta forma, há mais possibilidade de haver chuva convectiva fruto de algum desenvolvimento local. Especialmente onde houver convergência nos níveis mais baixos, aproveitando o CAPE e o ar muito húmido. Um aguaceiro mais intenso é possível.

Juntando visualmente tudo o que escrevi, dá nisto:











Esta análise teve por base o GFS. Novamente, as diferenças são óbvias:











---//---


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

Faltou mencionar anteriormente. A frente desloca-se muito lentamente. Poderá ficar pelo Açores pelo menos durante 36 horas, incluindo o ar muito húmido:


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Ober disse:


> As distâncias não estão corrrectas.



Primeiro há que definir "distância entre duas ilhas". Pode ser:

- A menor distância entre dois pontos, ou seja, entre pontos na costa de cada uma das ilhas;

- A distância entre os baricentros, centroides ou outra definição de centro de uma figura plana. No caso de uma ilha poderá ser o ponto do interior cuja distância a um ponto da costa seja a maior possível. É difícil encontrar este ponto numa figura de contorno tão irregular como uma ilha. Pode-se por exemplo tentar localizar o centro do maior círculo que se consegue inscrever dentro do contorno da costa da ilha;

- A distância entre dois pontos relevantes das ilhas mas sem significado geométrico, por exemplo, os aeroportos das ilhas, as entradas dos portos, os centros das povoações mais importantes, duas estações meteorológicas importantes, os cimos mais elevados, os locais de residência de dois membros do fórum, etc

Se não se definir um critério de medição comum, a discussão entre duas propostas de distância nunca terá fim...


----------



## Ober (19 Jul 2015 às 22:47)

Orion disse:


> Faltou mencionar anteriormente. A frente desloca-se muito lentamente. Poderá ficar pelo Açores pelo menos durante 36 horas, incluindo o ar muito húmido:



Isso quer dizer que nas próximas horas virá chuvinha?
Ou não vai passar de humidade e nevoeiro?
Nevoeiro é o que mais tenho agora nesta altura


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 22:56)

Ober disse:


> Isso quer dizer que nas próximas horas virá chuvinha?
> Ou não vai passar de humidade e nevoeiro?
> Nevoeiro é o que mais tenho agora nesta altura



É esperar para ver. Não choveu muito nas outras ilhas. Claro que um ponto, onde estão localizadas as estações, não é representativo de uma ilha, especialmente as maiores e com orografia mais distinta.

Hoje o tefigrama das Lajes não foi divulgado. É pena. Dava mesmo jeito.


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 22:57)

Orion disse:


> É esperar para ver. Não choveu muito nas outras ilhas. Claro que um ponto, onde estão localizadas as estações, não é representativo de uma ilha, especialmente as maiores e com orografia mais distinta.
> 
> Hoje o tefigrama das Lajes não foi divulgado. É pena. Dava mesmo jeito.


Por cá já chove desde as 20:00

Nano tenho dados, pois mais uma vez o meu higrómetro lembrou-se que havia de avariar...


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

lserpa disse:


> Por cá já chove desde as 20:00



Flores:






Corvo:






É impossível dizer onde e quando vai chover. Especialmente numa frente não difícil como esta (21h):






Quase não há convecção. Deve haver é chuva muito miúda (chuva estratiforme). Com a orografia pode haver mais alguma chuva. Mas não se deve esperar muito.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 23:04)

Na estação de S. Caetano - Pico - o acumulado de hoje já vai em quase 5 mm. É a orografia...

O IPMA não registou nenhuma chuva na Horta.


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 23:06)

Orion disse:


> Flores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sim, é tudo estratiforme.


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2015 às 23:10)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, é tudo estratiforme.



Se o ar a 700 hPa tivesse mais humidade, a chuva miúda seria mais significativa (só tu sabes como está a chover). Nas condições modeladas boa parte do ar quente que sobe evapora. Para baixo só mesmo os 'restos'. Com o tefigrama poder-se-ia comparar com o que modelos indicavam. Novamente, pena


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 23:12)

Pois, nesse caso vou consultar o metar a ver o que lá está, é o mais útil neste momento na ausência de tefigrama


----------



## lserpa (19 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

Resumindo e concluindo, o metar não tem informação nenhuma de jeito... Temperatura em Castelo Branco, 23, saturação 22, muito nublado a 700ft é muito nublado a 2200ft. 
Na zona onde me encontro, parte alta e norte da cidade, está a chuviscar agora, logo a temperatura do ar igualou a saturação.






O vento já rodou para oeste, logo, é normal que chuvisque por estas bandas.
Portanto, ar quente, húmido, é obrigado a subir os montes, o qual se inclui a caldeira, iguala o ponto de saturação e provoca chuva a sotavento, nos Flamengos, para além de estar a chover, não se vê um boi!


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 00:05)

lserpa disse:


> para além de estar a chover, não se vê um boi!



Vento fraco à superfície e a frente move-se muito lentamente (depois com ar muito húmido à mistura e com a falta de insolação...):











Mais acima é que ganha relevância. Pelo GFS parece haver um desfasamento entre os ventos de superfície e os ventos acima. Daqui a algum tempo pode haver algum chuvisco mais significativo.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 00:15)




----------



## Afgdr (20 Jul 2015 às 01:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura ronda os 23°C e a humidade está alta, na casa dos 90%. Resumindo, desconforto térmico...

Hoje, foi mais um dia abafado, com céu encoberto e humidade alta, que se traduziu em nevoeiro. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se igualmente muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas principalmente para o final da tarde.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem, dia 18, nas estações do IPMA.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 18/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,0ºC (resumo diário (HTML))
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 26,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,5ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *29,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,5ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 29,5°C, registada nas Lajes.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2015 às 01:56)

E quando tudo parecia ser monótono, cai um aguaceiro considerável, eis que aparece uma célula com rápido desenvolvimento 
Certamente está a passar aqui perto, mas não por cima.


----------



## LMCG (20 Jul 2015 às 12:46)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, e leste bem, possível resultado disso é a NAO (north Atlantic oscillation) negativa, (diferença de pressão do AA e as baixas pressões da Islândia).
> Isto conjugado com o fraco AA, a proximidade de águas próximas da temperatura ideal para o desenvolvimento positivo de tempestades tropicais.
> Portanto, se observarmos a imagem, podemos ver claramente que a mancha de 26°c estende-se em crista até as proximidades dos Açores, ao contrário da costa de África tropical onde a temperatura não é a ideal para o desenvolvimento, só mesmo na área de ITCZ esse valor é ideal.
> Com isto,  poderá haver uma deslocalização das tempestades, caso a NAO persista negativa e as SST a aumentar na nossa direcção, a probabilidade de sermos atingidos por um sistema mais forte é real!
> ...



Acabou de saiu a última atualização do NHC/NOOA:

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/aboutsst.shtml

A água em torno de São Miguel está 2ºC mais quente que o normal... a Corrente do Golfo está bem forte este ano!

A iso dos 26ºC está bem perto dos Açores...

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/data/sst/contour/global_small.c.gif

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 13:58)

LMCG disse:


> A água em torno de São Miguel está 2ºC mais quente que o normal... a Corrente do Golfo está bem forte este ano!
> 
> A iso dos 26ºC está bem perto dos Açores...



A configuração atual das temperaturas oceânicas só tem particular relevância lá para Setembro, quando o anticiclone enfraquece e as tempestades fazem curvas mais apertadas. O Gordon é um bom exemplo:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(2006)

Contudo, as águas em África estão mais frias (Se um novo gordon surgisse poderia ganhar força no caminho para os Açores mas não me parece que seria muito desastroso). Portanto, não se deve esperar uma temporada normal. Ou seja, elas formam-se mais perto dos EUA. A trajetória seguinte depende de como o anticiclone está estruturado. Vendo as temperaturas do oceano, e pelo menos agora, para alguma tempestade chegar aos Açores com alguma intensidade tinha que se formar no Golfo do México e percorrer rapidamente o Atlântico. Algo que não se coaduna com tempestades intensas. E as temperaturas mais quentes ainda estão muito a sul dos Açores:







Tempestades nos Açores costumam a ser no fim da temporada (fim de Agosto e Setembro). As circunstâncias podem mudar rapidamente. Agora são só especulações. Só em Agosto é que se deve ver com alguma seriedade. Até lá pode surgir alguma tempestade mas suspeito que fique a pastar pelo oceano (o anticiclone este ano não se quer ir embora dos Açores). Os EUA é que podem ter uma temporada movimentada mas com uma intensidade geral moderada.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 14:10)

Por ordem de probabilidade. Este ano é pouco provável que haja uma Érika ou um Emmy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Erika_(1997)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Emmy

Mas pode haver um Gordon (anteriormente mencionado), uma Bonnie ou uma Fran:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bonnie_(1992)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Fran_(1973)


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 14:14)

Em termos gerais, a frente continua igual:


----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2015 às 14:34)

Orion disse:


> A configuração atual das temperaturas oceânicas só tem particular relevância lá para Setembro, quando o anticiclone enfraquece e as tempestades fazem curvas mais apertadas. O Gordon é um bom exemplo:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(2006)
> 
> Contudo, as águas em África estão mais frias (Se um novo gordon surgisse poderia ganhar força no caminho para os Açores mas não me parece que seria muito desastroso). Portanto, não se deve esperar uma temporada normal. Ou seja, elas formam-se mais perto dos EUA. A trajetória seguinte depende de como o anticiclone está estruturado. Vendo as temperaturas do oceano, e pelo menos agora, para alguma tempestade chegar aos Açores com alguma intensidade tinha que se formar no Golfo do México e percorrer rapidamente o Atlântico. Algo que não se coaduna com tempestades intensas. E as temperaturas mais quentes ainda estão muito a sul dos Açores .


A configuração atual está parecida com a altura da Nadine, SST a 24°c e os 26°c mais ou menos na mesma área. 
A tempestade Claudette, formou-se com água a 26°c e bem fora do golfo.
Não é impossível, embora como pouca probabilidade. 
Não nos esqueçamos de Julho do ano passado, a da depressão do grupo central que esteve sobre observação do NOAA, como possível tempestade... Não passou de um invest... E as condições foram se perdendo. 
Chuva em 3 dias, quase 200mm por cá e trovoada descomunal!!! Foi um lindo espetáculo.
Mas para já a NAO aponta uma subida, por isso é tirar o cavalinho da chuva... Veremos para setembro...


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 15:53)

Chuvisca em Ponta Delgada. Ao menos este verão está a ser 'normal' na humidade.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 16:05)

Às 12h, a frente, já deformada, estava prestes a partir do G. Central:






Vendo o tefigrama de hoje:






Há uma grande inversão a partir dos +-810 hPa. Acima, há muito ar seco. Todo a humidade que subir desaparece (daí que não hajam muitas células convectivas). Abaixo disso a atmosfera está saturada (entre os +-810 hPa e os 950 hPa). Explica a pouca chuva e a elevadíssima humidade. Não há muito nevoeiro porque o ar perto da superfície não está saturado. Com a orografia o caso muda de figura.


----------



## Ober (20 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro há que definir "distância entre duas ilhas". Pode ser:
> 
> - A menor distância entre dois pontos, ou seja, entre pontos na costa de cada uma das ilhas;
> 
> ...



De acordo!
Daí ter feito uma correcção aos 170 entre S. Miguel e Terceira e os 120 entre Faial e Terceira.


----------



## Ober (20 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

Nesta altura trovoada em S. Miguel hihihihihihi


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Ober disse:


> Nesta altura trovoada em S. Miguel hihihihihihi



Ia escrever o mesmo. Completamente inesperado de facto.


----------



## Ober (20 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Já ouvi duas....


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 17:56)

No satélite há uma célula a oeste. Um bocado longe:











Mas até faz sentido (com alguns desvios naturais do modelo):


----------



## Ober (20 Jul 2015 às 17:59)

A primeira ouviu se bem. Pelo menos para a minha freguesia a zoada até estremeceu com as janelas


----------



## Ober (20 Jul 2015 às 18:00)

Continua a chuvinha .....


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

Modelos...


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 18:29)

É uma célula isolada e está-se a deslocar para a ponta oeste de S. Miguel. O GFS é inútil porque nem chuva previa quanto mais isto. O mais provável é que não dure muito:

















14h - 17h:


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 19:59)

Bons acumulados nas 7 estações meteorológicas de S. Miguel. Entre 0.7 e 6.6 mm de chuva.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Das 12h até às 19h:






A célula surgiu muito rapidamente. Parece que se está a dissipar (pelo menos tem dificuldade em manter o desenvolvimento). As nuvens ainda têm uma considerável altura, portanto, aguaceiros mais fortes podem ser possíveis:






A costa sudeste de S. Miguel tem muito nevoeiro. R. Quente:






Povoação:






Em Ponta Delgada, choveu e ficou mais fresco.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2015 às 21:53)

Bem, já agora, cá está a minha chuva lololol, foi um belo dia, até deu para ir á praia depois do trabalho.


----------



## fablept (21 Jul 2015 às 01:21)

Acho que trovejou por Ponta Delgada, a +- 20 minutos


----------



## lserpa (21 Jul 2015 às 01:24)

Sim, já tive essa confirmação, foi uma única célula madura, passou entre São Miguel e Santa Maria.


----------



## lserpa (21 Jul 2015 às 01:26)

fablept disse:


> Acho que trovejou por Ponta Delgada, a +- 20 minutos


Segue a imagem, moeste momento parece já em dissipação. Há pouco estava a fervilhar de atividade... Esta imagem tem um delay aproximado de 30 min


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2015 às 13:45)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, já tive essa confirmação, foi uma única célula madura, passou entre São Miguel e Santa Maria.



Foi a reativação da mesma célula que ontem à tarde causou trovoada. Não posso fazer animação mas foi este o cenário desde as 21h até às 02h:































A antiga célula lá se foi aguentando. Encontrou condições e teve novamente um grande desenvolvimento. Mas não durou muito. Resta saber se foi por causa das condições convectivas, dos ventos fracos acima ou uma combinação de ambos.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento fraco. O céu já se apresentou com mais nebulosidade e já esteve bastante sol.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se, em geral, muito nublado/encoberto, com ocorrência de aguaceiros/chuvisco/chuva fraca.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas nas estações do IPMA anteontem e ontem.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 19/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,0ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 24,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *27,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,9ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *29,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,0ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 27,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,8ºC


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 20/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: *26,4ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 24,5ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,8ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *27,5ºC*


Anteontem, dia 19, a máxima mais alta foi 29,8ºC, registada nas Lajes. Já ontem, dia 20, a máxima mais alta foi 27,5ºC, registada em Santa Maria.


----------



## lserpa (22 Jul 2015 às 19:48)

Esta tarde, na freguesia da Feteira, Faial. Chuva forte no mar a poucas centenas de metros da costa.


----------



## Afgdr (22 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, pouco nublado, limpo em alguns locais. Fez bastante sol.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem, dia 21.

*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 21/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 24,8ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,2ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *26,8ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: *26,4ºC*
*
*
A máxima mais alta foi 26,8ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 21:45)




----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 22:13)

A humidade relativa é inconsistente:






Mas a água precipitável é brutal:


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

Muita novidade hoje. O boletim de Maio já está disponível:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...WOgZxz/cli_20150501_20150531_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf

Foi um mês bizarro, à semelhança do resto do ano, como foi várias vezes discutido:



> (...) o mês de maio registou desvios positivos em duas das três estações de referência: 134% na estação do Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e 148% na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada. A estação do aeródromo das Flores do Observatório registou um desvio negativo de -58%.



Reduziu o problema mas ainda assim:



> No período de outubro de 2014 a maio de 2015, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência em todas as estações considerada: S. Miguel/P. Delgada (- 47%), Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-43%), Santa Maria (-42%), Graciosa (-41%), Flores (-28%) e Faial/Horta (-12%).
> 
> No período de maio de 2014 a maio de 2015 o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações da Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-40%), Santa Maria (- 35%), S. Miguel (-34%), Graciosa (-26%) e Flores (-15%), tendo sido superior no Faial/Horta (6%).



Há algum tempo atrás publiquei o conteúdo de uma resposta por _e-mail _da Eumetsat em que dizia iriam lançar um novo _webservice_. Foi lançado hoje:



> This new pilot service, EUMETView, allows users to view EUMETSAT imagery in a more interactive way through a Web Map Service (WMS).
> 
> Please explore this new interactive tool. We welcome your feedback on the pilot service and any features and the applications you would like to see in the future.
> 
> Please complete our EUMETView survey, by 15 October.



Resumindo, *as imagens do Eumetsat agora estão em mapa dinâmico e com uma espaçamento de 15 minutos (compósitos RGB)* . Desta forma, já é possível fazer _zoom _às ilhas. É uma atualização bem vinda. As imagens dos Açores já não precisam de ser tortas e muito afastadas. Infelizmente a funcionalidade *EVIEW* ainda não foi adicionada na região dos Açores. Venho por este meio pedir para que se faça _lobby _:



> The purpose of this survey is to gather feedback on the features and the applications you, as a user, wish to see with this new service. The survey is anonymous. We only request information on user affiliation (organisation type) and country information. You have the option to provide your name and email address, if you wish to do so. If you do so, we may contact you to follow up on the comments you make.



https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/EUMETView


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 14:15)

Adicionaram funcionalidades e tiraram outras. O infravermelho 10.8 e 03.9, o vapor de água e o visível 006 têm um espaçamento de 3 horas. Não faz mal


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

Esqueci-me do boletim de Abril:

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...HdRMeW/cli_20150401_20150430_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf



> (...) o mês de abril registou desvios positivos nas três estações de referência: 41% na estação do aeródromo das Flores do Observatório, 3% na estação do Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e 6% na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada.





> No período de outubro de 2014 a abril de 2015, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência em todas as estações considerada: S. Miguel/P. Delgada (-60%), Santa Maria (-58%), Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-58%), Graciosa (-46%), Flores (-25%) e Faial/Horta (-16%).
> 
> No período de abril de 2014 a abril de 2015 o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações da Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-47%), Santa Maria (-41%), S. Miguel (-39%), Graciosa (-25%) e Flores (-12%), tendo sido superior no Faial/Horta (7%).


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 16:54)

Hoje de manhã uma depressão à superfície despejou muita chuva no G. Ocidental:












Estou a tentar perceber donde é que veio esta intempérie tendo em conta que não vejo gradientes térmicos noticiáveis. Até este momento não consegui perceber porquê. De qualquer das formas, mais um dia com um CAPE brutal:


----------



## lserpa (23 Jul 2015 às 17:10)

Boas, Durante a manhã de hoje o grupo ocidental foi afetado pela passagem de uma célula convectiva considerável, a qual poderá estar relacionada com uma frente fria e um pequeno afundamento na pressão nesta área. A mesma depositou no Corvo (aeroporto) 12.7mm e nas Flores, 11,8mm (aeródromo) num período compreendido entre as 0600 e as 1200UTC.
No entanto, arranjei temporariamente uma aplicação muito interessante e que tem por base os metar e vem de fontes fidedignas e com termos de responsabilidade e tudo! 
Segue um exemplo para esta noite aqui para o Faial.




Portanto a imagem acima, um tefigrama muito simplificado, ao qual concluímos que passará uma bela célula, ou células aprx. Às 00utc. Pelo Cape e Li seria de se esperar uma trovoada Brutal... Mas para completar esta imagem segue o resto:









Ao observar o tefigrama das lajes, nada tem haver com este! 
Antes de ter passado os olhos nisto, julguei que as condições para o desenvolvimento celular estivessem a cair por terra, portanto, toda a observação feita por mim hoje em nowcast, aponta num enorme decréscimo da atividade convectiva, o qual realmente está a acontecer! E depois aparece-me esta cena a qual indica que haverá um pico de atividade. 
Ver para crer...


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 17:23)

Tanto o GFS como o ECM previam a chuva:











Parece-me que o evento teve origem nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera, incluindo a superfície:






Aproveitou o CAPE elevado e o ar extremamente húmido:











Não parece haver zonas óbvias de convergência a vários níveis mas a carta que mostra melhor a grande instabilidade é esta (ver junto ao G. Ocidental; a grande variabilidade dos ventos):






A célula teve origem a este/sudoeste do arquipélago, consistente com uma intensidade elevada dos ventos à superfície modelados pelo GFS:






Falta juntar a isso, a elevadíssima água precipitável na atmosfera, ventos fortes a 850 hPa e a saturação da camada de ar a 700 hPa:


----------



## lserpa (23 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

Como era esperado, estão a ocorrer nos últimos 45minutos aguaceiros, os quais estão diretamente relacionados com a passagem da frente. 








Já de vez publico a última SST, a qual não deixa de ser interessante! 
A NAO persiste bem negativa!!


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2015 às 23:30)

Ver-se-á o que os dados das estações mas sábado continua a ter ingredientes para ser um forno especialmente no G. Ocidental. A 700 hPa céu tendencialmente limpo:






A 850 hPa:

iso > 15º






Pouca humidade relativa:






A 925 hPa

iso perto de 20º:






Humidade moderada:






E chega-se ao pior. A humidade a 2 metros >90%:






Minha previsão de amador em temperaturas. Tendo em conta que em dias mais "suaves" a temperatura chegou aos 27/28/29 graus, é possivel que o termómetro chegue aos 30º (ou mais?) no grupo ocidental. Haverá pouca humidade em altitude. Ela aumentará com a aproximação à superfície. Em locais com poucas nuvens será mais quente. Nos locais nublados a sensação térmica poderá ser absolutamente horrenda. A combinação é péssima (insolação intensa, adveção de ar quente e húmido, e nebulosidade baixa dispersa - a 925 hPa > 60% de humidade relativa). Poderá haver vento. Se servirá para refrescar... não sei:






Mais que a temperatura, será interessante ver os valores da sensação térmica. A temperatura ambiente é também útil mas envolve na equação o vento. Nem toda a gente está em espaços abertos. Ver-se-á. Agosto deverá ser também um mês penoso. Já foram batidos recordes de chuva. De temperatura poderá ser uma questão de tempo.


----------



## lserpa (24 Jul 2015 às 00:11)

Boas.
Estive a Calcular a temperatura + Húmidade, para obter a sensação térmica aparente, tendo por base as temperaturas do site do IPMA às 22UTC.

Assim conclui-se:

Flores: 32.89ºC
Faial: 31.12ºC
Ponta Delgada : 32.25º C

podemos concluir que as temperaturas sentidas são praticamente 10ºc superiores ás realmente registadas!


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2015 às 17:26)

14h

Flores: 26.9º; 82% = 37º de ST

15h

Flores: 27.3º; 79% = 37º

O período crítico é hoje ao longo do dia de hoje mas mais amanhã. A nebulosidade baixa e densa está a impedir o aumento das temperaturas.






As diferenças nas condições de hoje para amanhã. A humidade vai diminuir mas as isotérmicas vão ser mais suaves. Só isso poderá descarrilar a minha previsão.

Isotérmicas a 925 hPa (hoje e amanhã):











Humidade a 925 hPa:











Humidade a 850 hPa:











Humidade a 700 hPa:











Adição - Para se ter uma brutal temperatura/sensação térmica nas Flores o ambiente tem que estar mais parecido com este:


----------



## Afgdr (25 Jul 2015 às 01:35)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Nos últimos dois dias (incluindo ontem), o céu apresentou-se, no geral, pouco a muito nublado e fez bastante sol. Caíram aguaceiros durante a madrugada de ontem e esteve bastante calor, principalmente à tarde.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 22/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 27,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *27,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,4ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,8ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,4ºC


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 23/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 23,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 27,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,5ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 27,0ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *30,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 28,1ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *28,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,2ºC


Na quarta-feira, dia 22, a máxima mais alta foi 28,6°C, registada nas Lajes. Anteontem (quinta-feira), dia 23, a máxima mais alta foi *30,6°C*, registada também nas Lajes.


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2015 às 01:49)

Afgdr disse:


> Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,6ºC*





Afgdr disse:


> Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *30,5ºC*



Lá se foi o aviso amarelo. 

Hoje as previsões mais elevadas (28º) estão indicadas para o G. Central*. Ver-se-á como corre.

É algo aproximado, claro. Mas há uma bolsa de ar quente no GC:






* Faial, Pico, S. Jorge e Terceira


----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2015 às 02:03)

Já de vez, como curiosidade, deixo a precipitação acumulada para as próximas 192 horas. Os dois efeitos mais claros da acção do anticiclone são: a) a corrente de ar húmido vindo do Golfo do México e b) as tormentas vinda de África, que poderiam gerar furacões e T. tropicais estão sendo consecutivamente empurradas para sul/sudoeste. O caminho para oeste é completamente barrado.






O raio de ação do anticiclone é brutal:


----------



## Afgdr (27 Jul 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Nos dias de hoje e ontem, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo. Fez mesmo muito sol e a humidade esteve elevada, provocando bastante desconforto térmico. Foram dias abrasadores! 

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas anteontem e ontem.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 24/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 27,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 27,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,2ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 28,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *31,0ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *29,1ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,6ºC


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 25/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,9ºC (resumo diário: versão HTML)
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 28,5ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 28,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,4ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 28,1ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *29,9ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *29,3ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,4ºC


Na sexta e no sábado, os valores das máximas foram (muito) altos em todo o arquipélago. Na sexta, a máxima mais alta foi *31,0°C*, registada nas Lajes. No sábado, a máxima mais alta foi 29,9°C, registada novamente nas Lajes.


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 09:40)

Cada vez mais me apercebo que já não há verões ou invernos como dantes nos Açores.
Ainda ontem e antes de ontem, com a temperatura que se sentiu por aqui, minha avó com idade já bastante avançada, falou-me que um Verão normal nos Açores (há décadas atrás) tinha de ter sempre consigo chuva, (secas não haviam e nem se ouvia falar aqui nas ilhas) e apresentava-se quase sempre nublado e fresco.
Dias de céu limpo e quentes, com temperaturas a beirar os 30º C eram uma extrema raridade.
Hoje, cada vez mais, me apercebo que o mais frequente é exactamente o contrário.
O clima por cá já não é mais o mesmo.
Mudou a sociedade, mudaram as mentalidades, mudaram os valores, mudou o sistema, e até o próprio clima mudou. Já nada é o mesmo.
Desculpem o desabafo, mas hoje, a realidade actual dói e de que maneira.
Basta ver as ilhas no Google maps e fazerem a comparação com fotos de anos anteriores.
Até o próprio verde nas ilhas mudou, de Santa Maria ao Corvo


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 11:46)

Ober disse:


> Cada vez mais me apercebo que já não há verões ou invernos como dantes nos Açores.
> Ainda ontem e antes de ontem, com a temperatura que se sentiu por aqui, minha avó com idade já bastante avançada, falou-me que um Verão normal nos Açores (há décadas atrás) tinha de ter sempre consigo chuva, (secas não haviam e nem se ouvia falar aqui nas ilhas) e apresentava-se quase sempre nublado e fresco.
> Dias de céu limpo e quentes, com temperaturas a beirar os 30º C eram uma extrema raridade.
> Hoje, cada vez mais, me apercebo que o mais frequente é exactamente o contrário.
> ...


Há relatos de secas extremas nos Açores. Isso já foi falado neste fórum, este ano.
 houve fome e morte entre os animais e população, a qual por vezes teve de recorrer às raízes de fetos para sobreviver.
Não nos esqueçamos que este ano. É ano de El niño muito positivo. Possivelmente será um "super El niño" segundo alguns especialistas. E este ano também está a ser marcado por uma "la niña" negativa... Portanto, este ano de normal, já não tem nada desde que começou... Acredito que haverá mais dois recordes batidos este verão! Um deles será a temperatura do ar, o outro será a temperatura do mar. Para esta última, já não deve faltar muito... 
Em princípio, esta semana terei algumas leituras de temperatura da água em alguns locais. 
A média, já anda na casa dos 25°,  e para ajudar a empurrar a massa de água mais para cá, está a própria circulação do AA...


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 12:05)

A última SST disponível é a de dia 25, e fiquei perplexo pela proximidade que os 28° se encontra,  há um pequeno spot bem próximo de nós... Estou curioso para ver a nova atualização!!! 
Seguem as imagens








As SST estão uma fornalha autêntica pelas proximidades!
Possível entrada de espécies marítimas pouco comuns por estes lados.
Creio que cá, na praia de Porto Pim, já há uma alga intrusa... Mas ainda terei que confirmar isso com um biólogo conhecido.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 13:10)

Dia 26:







A anomalia não é assim tão grande:






http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst.shtml


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 13:47)

Ober disse:


> Cada vez mais me apercebo que já não há verões ou invernos como dantes nos Açores.
> Ainda ontem e antes de ontem, com a temperatura que se sentiu por aqui, minha avó com idade já bastante avançada, falou-me que um Verão normal nos Açores (há décadas atrás) tinha de ter sempre consigo chuva, (secas não haviam e nem se ouvia falar aqui nas ilhas) e apresentava-se quase sempre nublado e fresco.
> Dias de céu limpo e quentes, com temperaturas a beirar os 30º C eram uma extrema raridade.
> Hoje, cada vez mais, me apercebo que o mais frequente é exactamente o contrário.
> ...



A NAO, como se vê, não significa necessariamente uma mudança drástica de padrão na chuva mas vendo o registo histórico dá para ver que os anos 50 foram caracterizados por uma NAO tendencialmente negativa e intensa. Já nos anos 80 a NAO foi quase sempre positiva. O clima pode estar a mudar mas oscilações de curto prazo são normais. Desde 2000 a NAO positiva nunca foi muito intensa. Isso só mudou a partir de 2011.






Os Açores dependem inteiramente da posição do anticiclone. A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar e a precipitação a diminuir. Mas este ano é de El Niño. Deve ser visto, pelo menos por agora, como um ano anormal e não como o 'novo normal'. Só quando este padrão se acalmar se poderá tirar conclusões mais abrangentes. Relativamente ao normal climatológico 1971-2000 (Agosto), a temperatura máxima em PDL são os 'frescos' 28.8 graus. Em Angra são de 29.9º.

Nota: O gráfico da NAO, aparentemente, está desatualizado desde Junho.


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 13:52)

lserpa disse:


> Há relatos de secas extremas nos Açores. Isso já foi falado neste fórum, este ano.
> houve fome e morte entre os animais e população, a qual por vezes teve de recorrer às raízes de fetos para sobreviver.
> Não nos esqueçamos que este ano. É ano de El niño muito positivo. Possivelmente será um "super El niño" segundo alguns especialistas. E este ano também está a ser marcado por uma "la niña" negativa... Portanto, este ano de normal, já não tem nada desde que começou... Acredito que haverá mais dois recordes batidos este verão! Um deles será a temperatura do ar, o outro será a temperatura do mar. Para esta última, já não deve faltar muito...
> Em princípio, esta semana terei algumas leituras de temperatura da água em alguns locais.
> A média, já anda na casa dos 25°,  e para ajudar a empurrar a massa de água mais para cá, está a própria circulação do AA...



Queres dizer que isso é cíclico?
Nunca me lembro de ver ou ouvir falar de secas em S. Miguel ou no resto do arquipélago, (com excepção da Graciosa) a não ser de 1997 para cá, porque antes disso, os verões e os invernos eram bem diferentes. Dias de céu limpo até há bem pouco tempo, eram uma novidade no arquipélago.
Que se pronuncie a malta mais velha.


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 13:53)

lserpa disse:


> A última SST disponível é a de dia 25, e fiquei perplexo pela proximidade que os 28° se encontra,  há um pequeno spot bem próximo de nós... Estou curioso para ver a nova atualização!!!
> Seguem as imagens
> 
> 
> ...



O que eu sei é que as praias estão CHEIAS de águas vivas e caravelas. 
Mas será que isso pode ter impactos no enfraquecimento anticiclónico?


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

Ober disse:


> Queres dizer que isso é cíclico?



Sim e não. Sim, há oscilações. Não, está-se a ir para um 'novo normal'. Os próprios meteorologistas cá do sítio estão surpreendidos com a queda mais rápida da precipitação do que o previsto. O futuro para os Açores é tornar-se mais seco e mais quente. Esse sim é novo normal.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/...roximar-se-do-clima-mediterranico-video_22571

O cenário só seria diferente se o anticiclone ficasse trancado a sudeste dos Açores trazendo ar quente do golfo. Depois juntando o ar frio de norte e aí teríamos umas boas épocas de tormentas. Ilusões  Como escrevi, este verão está a ser normal no aspeto quando comparando com o do ano passado.

Por fim, aconselho leitura desta pequena publicação:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ocorrencia-de-secas-nos-acores.6556/page-2#post-331626


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 14:25)

Orion disse:


> Sim e não. Sim, há oscilações. Não, está-se a ir para um 'novo normal'. Os próprios meteorologistas cá do sítio estão surpreendidos com a queda mais rápida da precipitação do que o previsto. O futuro para os Açores é tornar-se mais seco e mais quente. Esse sim é novo normal.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/...roximar-se-do-clima-mediterranico-video_22571
> 
> O cenário só seria diferente se o anticiclone ficasse trancado a sudeste dos Açores trazendo ar quente do golfo. Depois juntando o ar frio de norte e aí teríamos umas boas épocas de tormentas. Ilusões  Como escrevi, este verão está a ser normal no aspeto quando comparando com o do ano passado.



Mas, os Açores ficam tão distantes do mediterrâneo. Não seria mais lógico, a Madeira e as Canárias terem alguma proximidade ou semelhança com esse tipo de clima (pela sua proximidade aos continentes) do que os Açores?

Mas se é esse cenário apocalíptico que os meteorologistas prevêm, vamos ter SÉRIOS problemas ao nível do consumo e racionamento de água potável.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 14:34)

Ober disse:


> Mas, os Açores ficam tão distantes do mediterrâneo. Não seria mais lógico, a Madeira e as Canárias terem alguma proximidade ou semelhança com esse tipo de clima (pela sua proximidade aos continentes) do que os Açores?



Um anticiclone forte aquece o ar baixando a humidade relativa. Dias limpos inevitavelmente são mais comuns. Depois depende da posição. Umas ilhas podem receber ar mais húmido (especialmente o G. Ocidental) e as outras sofrem com o ar persistentemente seco (especialmente o G. Oriental).

A médio prazo é possível que os Açores se assemelhem ao arquipélago da Madeira. As ilhas orograficamente mais altas retêm alguma cor verde. As restantes ficam tendencialmente amareladas.



Ober disse:


> Mas se é esse cenário apocalíptico que os meteorologistas prevêm, vamos ter SÉRIOS problemas ao nível do consumo e racionamento de água potável.



Depende. Se for um clima mediterrâneo não é muito mau entre os maus cenários. Pior mesmo é se o anticiclone ficar trancado de forma semi-permanente perto dos Açores quer no Verão quer no Inverno (como foi o inverno passado). Aí sim, a mudança de clima será muito mais drástica e rápida. Infelizmente, e tendo em conta a quebra na chuva que se assistiu na última década, o que acabei de escrever poderá não ser assim tão descabido.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 14:38)

Ober disse:


> Mas, os Açores ficam tão distantes do mediterrâneo.



É uma designação. Não ocorre só nas imediações desse mar.

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clima_mediterrânico


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 14:42)

Orion disse:


> Um anticiclone forte aquece o ar baixando a humidade relativa. Dias limpos inevitavelmente são mais comuns. Depois depende da posição. Umas ilhas podem receber ar mais húmido (especialmente o G. Ocidental) e as outras sofrem com o ar persistentemente seco (especialmente o G. Oriental).
> 
> A médio prazo é possível que os Açores se assemelhem ao arquipélago da Madeira. As ilhas orograficamente mais altas retêm alguma cor verde. As restantes ficam tendencialmente amareladas.
> 
> ...



@Orion  mas, o que leva um anticiclone a ficar mais forte e centrado por mais tempo no arquipélago? Tem alguma coisa a ver com a mudança da corrente do Golfo como já ouvi dizer por aí?
Faço a pergunta porque antigamente os anticiclones normalmente não costumavam ficar tanto tempo estacionários no mesmo sitio, e muito menos no Inverno, daí que até há 20 anos atrás, as estações do ano eram bem melhor definidas do que agora.
A circulação atmosférica está toda trocada. Não só aqui como parece que também no planeta inteiro.
Os homens, os animais e as plantas vão ter de criar mecanismos de adaptação ao novo cenário que se aproxima.


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 14:56)

Previsão de anomalia entre 0,5 e 1,5° c. Pode parecer pouco, mas 1,5 é uma diferença grande para SST 




 Normais climáticos Açores:


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

Dia 26, @Orion a tua imagem sei que é de dia 26, mas não consigo perceber bem, o contraste é demasiado ténue para eu perceber lol, por isso vou por esta  





A área de 28°c corresponde claramente á zona central do anticiclone a qual está a calmaria e a forte insolação... Vista de satélite é uma área totalmente ausente de nebulosidade.


----------



## LMCG (27 Jul 2015 às 16:07)

lserpa disse:


> Dia 26, @Orion a tua imagem sei que é de dia 26, mas não consigo perceber bem, o contraste é demasiado ténue para eu perceber lol, por isso vou por esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A anomalia já é de quase +3ºC

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/atl_anom.gif

E temos os 26ºC á porta...

http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/data/sst/contour/global_small.fc.gif

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 16:20)

Está previsto aumentar mais?
Que possíveis consequências poderão advir daí?


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

Bom, usando a nova ferramenta do Eumetsat (15h) 






Estou com esperança que aumentem a resolução 








Ober disse:


> @Orion mas, o que leva um anticiclone a ficar mais forte e centrado por mais tempo no arquipélago?



Não tenho conhecimento suficientes para explicar isso.



Ober disse:


> Tem alguma coisa a ver com a mudança da corrente do Golfo como já ouvi dizer por aí?



Com o anticiclone não sei.



Ober disse:


> Faço a pergunta porque antigamente os anticiclones normalmente não costumavam ficar tanto tempo estacionários no mesmo sitio, e muito menos no Inverno, daí que até há 20 anos atrás, as estações do ano eram bem melhor definidas do que agora.



Opinião ou facto? Às vezes é preciso ter cuidado.



Ober disse:


> A circulação atmosférica está toda trocada. Não só aqui como parece que também no planeta inteiro.



Nem tanto. O anticiclone não mudou radicalmente de local. Se isso acontecesse haveria uma mudança global brutal nos padrões meteorológicos. O anticiclone não está sempre no mesmo local. Há uns tempos publiquei aqui um artigo que descrevia a posição futura do anticiclone. Ar mais quente aguenta mais humidade. Depois o que ocorre é a amplificação dos fenómenos meteorológicos. Claro que os poluentes permanentemente emitidos, especialmente da China, Bangladesh e a Europa no tempo do carvão causam/ram mudanças meteorológicas locais. Isso depois acumula-se tudo. O mundo está todo ligado.

Mais cedo ou mais tarde haverá novamente uma nova era glacial na terra. Já aconteceu e vai voltar a acontecer. A questão não é essa. É se nós conseguimos lidar com isso, quer o aquecimento atual (especialmente o _stress_ hídrico) quer o eventual arrefecimento. Também já houveram extinções em massa. Mas isso não quer dizer que os humanos escapariam ilesos e que semelhante coisa é inócua.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 16:49)

Ober disse:


> Está previsto aumentar mais?



Claro. Estamos no Verão.



Ober disse:


> Que possíveis consequências poderão advir daí?



Migração de espécies habituadas a águas mais quentes; Banhistas com opinião muito positiva da época balnear; Aumento das picadas das caravelas; Lá para setembro um bom trilho para tempestades tropicais. Não é nada de novo. Ainda por cima, a água na costa ocidental de áfrica está a ser arrefecida.


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 20:00)

Primeiro registo de temperatura da água, praias do Faial.

Praia do almoxarife: 23°c 

Hoje, em comparação aos outros dias, a água estava mais fresca.
Creio que este efeito será o responsável...
Ps, ignorar a qualidade...





Nota: setas pretas, acção do vento, setas azuis, água fria e setas vermelhas água quente à superfície.


----------



## AzoresPower (27 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Orion disse:


> Claro. Estamos no Verão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aproveito para dizer que hoje aqui em Angra do Heroísmo está muito quente e abafado. As temperaturas ultrapassaram os 30º, quase de certeza.


----------



## Ober (27 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Acabei de ver a previsão do IPMA -Açores para amanhã e nem acredito naquilo que vi.

Para amanhã prevêm em relação ao Índice UV para S. Miguel e Terceira *11* , ou seja *extremo*.

Acho que nunca me lembro de ver um extremo aqui para os Açores. 

E para o Faial uma máxima de *29 º C* que possivelmente deverá ultrapassar esse valor.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 22:22)

O meu pedido foi atendido. Já há EVIEW para os Açores  Só ficou disponível a partir das 17 horas, aproximadamente. Ver-se-á se é permanente.






A resolução ainda não é a melhor mas é algo transversal a todos os produtos. Com o tempo, esperançosamente, irá melhorar.


----------



## lserpa (27 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Orion disse:


> O meu pedido foi atendido. Já há EVIEW para os Açores  Só ficou disponível a partir das 17 horas, aproximadamente. Ver-se-á se é permanente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também segui os teus conselhos e fiz um choradinho a eles


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

lserpa disse:


> Também segui os teus conselhos e fiz um choradinho a eles



A funcionalidade foi extendida ao Atlântico tropical e à América do Sul. Parece que vai abranger todo o mapa dinâmico/cobertura do satélite. Com uma boa resolução e 20 mins de desfasamento entre as imagens (tiradas a cada 15 minutos à semelhança do SAT24) fica-se com uma espetacular ferramenta de acompanhamento meteorológico. Já que não há radares...


----------



## Afgdr (27 Jul 2015 às 23:07)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco/parcialmente nublado, por vezes limpo. Fez bastante sol, à semelhança dos dias anteriores.




Ober disse:


> Para amanhã prevêm em relação ao Índice UV para S. Miguel e Terceira *11* , ou seja *extremo*.



*Índice UV previsto para hoje (IPMA)*







*Índice UV observado hoje (céu limpo) (KNMI/ESA)*







Hoje, o índice UV deve ter estado extremo (11) nas ilhas do Grupo Central, como indicavam as previsões.



*Índice UV previsto para amanhã 

IPMA
*






*MACC *(Global)







*UV Awareness* (apenas Grupos Central e Oriental)







As previsões apontam para que o índice UV seja extremo (11)  amanhã nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental e, possivelmente, em algumas ilhas do Grupo Central.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2015 às 01:28)

Ainda sigo com 25º !! E é 00:25 damm 




(Termometro exterior analógico)


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Jul 2015 às 10:36)

Orion disse:


> Aumento das picadas das caravelas.



As águas de S. Miguel têm muitas alforrecas? Caravelas  ? Em Airlie Beach não se podia tomar banho porque havia Caravelas. Essas são perigosas não é?


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2015 às 13:00)

Maria Papoila disse:


> As águas de S. Miguel têm muitas alforrecas? Caravelas  ? Em Airlie Beach não se podia tomar banho porque havia Caravelas. Essas são perigosas não é?



Não sou visitante frequente das zonas balneares. Haver alforrecas nas águas dos Açores acaba por ser normal tendo em conta a temperatura. Do meu conhecimento, a praia da Ribeira Quente, Povoação (sudeste da ilha) (corrigido) é um local habitual para essas criaturas. Mas podem aparecer em muitas mais:

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/aguas-vivas-invadem-praias-dos-acores-no-inverno-video_38949

Tendo em conta a água quente deste ano, é de esperar que hajam (se não me engano já me disseram que já foram encontradas algumas). Até já há um projeto para a sua monotorização:

http://www.horta.uac.pt/intradop/index.php/pt/medusa

Quanto às alforrecas vs caravelas:



> Apesar de não ser uma espécie perigosa, a água-viva, denominada cientificamente de “palagia noctiluca”, provoca irritação e dor, pelo que é recomendado aos banhistas que evitem o contacto com a espécie.
> 
> Caso sejam picados pelas águas-vivas, os banhistas devem contactar os nadadores-salvadores, para que lhes seja aplicado um medicamento que alivie os sintomas.
> 
> ...



http://www.jornaldamadeira.pt/artigos/lançado-alerta-para-concentração-de-alforrecas-em-são-miguel


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2015 às 13:22)

Fazendo uma previsão de médio prazo para as pessoas que vão ter férias em Agosto. Até ao fim do mês e nos primeiros dias de Agosto, ao que tudo indica, não haverá uma condição anticiclónica estável (haverá chuva; o ECM parece indicar mais daqui a 48 horas). O anticiclone irá migrar temporariamente para _sudoeste (corrigido)_, trazendo, tendencialmente, chuva para os Açores:






Entrando no domínio da futurologia, o GFS indica que o anticiclone regressa em força por volta do dia 3 e permanece estacionado até, pelo menos, a meio de Agosto (o normal para a época):






Conclusão: Esta semana em que estamos é instável. Portanto, previsões a mais de 3 dias estão condenadas a fracassar. Há boas expectativas para o período que se inicia a partir da semana que vem. Como tal, é recomendado acompanhar as previsões meteorológicas oficiais (e os bitaites amadores aqui do fórum ). Lá para o fim de semana saber-se-á com mais certeza se o anticiclone está para ficar. Tanto o ECM como o GFS insistem na possibilidade. Não se pode afirmar com certeza se os dias estarão limpos ou se estarão nublados com chuva fraca. Mas fica excluída a possibilidade de haver tormentas.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2015 às 13:28)

O EVIEW foi novamente retirado  É esperar pelo melhor


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2015 às 23:18)

Boas, segue mais uma temperatura do mar, desta vez da praia de Porto pim, lado sul da cidade.
Esta praia tem características muito particulares, para quem não conhece, é constituída por uma baía extensa e de águas rasas, logo, retém muita temperatura. 
Fiz um registo de 20 minutos, só para ter a certeza que a temperatura era real!! 
Registei então uns brutais 27° C, a temperatura a 2 metros no areal com luz direta do sol eram 32° C, a temperatura no areal a 2 metros com proteção solar eram 30° C. 
Tirei também 2 registos de temperatura, um na minha área de observação, lado sul, às 1400utc 30,6°C e outro registo no lado norte à mesma hora, numa estação analógica que estou a "construir", 29,5ºC. 
Comparando com os registos do IPMA, não têm nada a haver!!!


----------



## Afgdr (28 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se limpo a pouco/parcialmente nublado.

Seguem-se as máximas registadas anteontem (dia 26) e ontem (dia 27) nas estações do IPMA.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 26/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 26,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 28,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 28,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 26,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: *28,8ºC*
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *28,6ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 28,0ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,2ºC


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 27/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 27,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *28,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 27,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 27,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 27,3ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *28,9ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,6ºC


Anteontem, a máxima mais alta foi 28,8ºC, registada em Angra do Heroísmo. Já ontem, a máxima mais alta foi 28,9ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada.



Hoje, o índice UV deve ter estado elevado em São Miguel, em Santa Maria e em algumas ilhas do Grupo Central, como apontavam as previsões.

*Previsões atualizadas para hoje

IPMA*






*KNMI/ESA*






*MACC*


----------



## Art-J (29 Jul 2015 às 10:20)

Aqui pela costa oeste da Madeira continuamos ininterruptamente com dias de céu quase limpo faz algumas semanas.
Mínimas entre os 22ºC e os 23ºC e máximas entre os 29ºC e os 32ºC.


----------



## Ober (29 Jul 2015 às 12:13)

Art-J disse:


> Aqui pela costa oeste da Madeira continuamos ininterruptamente com dias de céu quase limpo faz algumas semanas.
> Mínimas entre os 22ºC e os 23ºC e máximas entre os 29ºC e os 32ºC.



Já se poderá falar em seca hidrológica na Madeira?
Por cá, não se fala ainda em seca propriamente dita, mas também, deve ser apenas questão de tempo, uma vez que o Inverno foi aquilo que toda a gente sabe.
Que venham dias melhores para todos!


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Jul 2015 às 14:24)

Esta noite choveu forte aqui em Angra do Heroísmo. Não sei precisar a duração do dito aguaceiro.

Entretanto agora fez-se um dia de céu pouco nublado, o mais fresquinho desta semana.

Continuação de uma boa tarde.


----------



## Art-J (29 Jul 2015 às 15:05)

Ober disse:


> Já se poderá falar em seca hidrológica na Madeira?
> Por cá, não se fala ainda em seca propriamente dita, mas também, deve ser apenas questão de tempo, uma vez que o Inverno foi aquilo que toda a gente sabe.
> Que venham dias melhores para todos!



É possível. Dizem que há zonas já praticamente sem água de rega este verão e no caso do Funchal as reservas de água para consumo doméstico já baixaram para metade.
Em Setembro, Outubro e Novembro de 2014 choveu um pouco acima da média mas Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro basicamente não choveu no Funchal. Março e Abril houve alguma precipitação mas pouca coisa.

Olhando para a precipitação dos últimos anos no Funchal e comparando as médias com a realidade há uma tendência muito notória: Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro transformaram-se numa época seca sendo que a precipitação ocorre agora mais em Setembro e Outubro e depois novamente em Abril.


----------



## Ober (29 Jul 2015 às 15:42)

Art-J disse:


> É possível. Dizem que há zonas já praticamente sem água de rega este verão e no caso do Funchal as reservas de água para consumo doméstico já baixaram para metade.
> Em Setembro, Outubro e Novembro de 2014 choveu um pouco acima da média mas Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro basicamente não choveu no Funchal. Março e Abril houve alguma precipitação mas pouca coisa.
> 
> Olhando para a precipitação dos últimos anos no Funchal e comparando as médias com a realidade há uma tendência muito notória: Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro transformaram-se numa época seca sendo que a precipitação ocorre agora mais em Setembro e Outubro e depois novamente em Abril.



É um mal comum nos dois arquipélagos.
As médias anuais de precipitação nos Açores referente aos últimos anos  também baixaram drasticamente quando comparando com a nova realidade actual.
Os verões continuam sendo "normais". Já os invernos às nossas latitudes tendem a desaparecer.

Depois da chuva forte e passageira da manhã, o sol voltou de novo à ilha, e continua o tempo muito abafado.


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

Boas, segue a imagem do Eumetsat true color, 









Podemos observar uma pequena depressão nas proximidades do grupo Ocidental.
O prognóstico de superfície do NOAA, demonstra bem isso. 




Perante isso, vamos ter uma mudança na estabilidade atmosférica, terá associada uma frente fria, frente quente e uma frente oclusa.
Ambos os modelos apontam para isso.




Esta pequena depressão será absorvida por um sistema maior o qual também deverá passar perto da região. 
Ao fazer a animação há a ocorrência de uma vírgula muito interessante, creio que terá que ser bem acompanhada.


----------



## Ober (29 Jul 2015 às 16:10)

@lserpa  é esperada chuva moderada ou fraca?


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 16:19)

Para já, e segundo o GFS e o arome, deverá ser chuva fraca, agora vai depender se haverão células localizadas o suficiente para diluviar sobre terra


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 16:21)

Ober disse:


> @lserpa  é esperada chuva moderada ou fraca?


2 a 5mm 3/H no máximo. Arome e GFS


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

Pelo menos nas próximas 24horas, as condições serão miseráveis, o AA estará muito colado à nós ainda!


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 16:38)

E segundo o tefigrama das lajes, chuva, só daqui a 30horas. Mesmo assim as condições aparentemente não serão boas para carga de água... Apesar de ser evidente nuvens a vários níveis,mas o CAPE E o LI  estão uma desgraça...


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 17:20)

lserpa disse:


> E segundo o tefigrama das lajes, chuva, só daqui a 30horas. Mesmo assim as condições aparentemente não serão boas para carga de água... Apesar de ser evidente nuvens a vários níveis,mas o CAPE E o LI  estão uma desgraça...



CAPE e LI não são condições necessárias para chuva forte. Ajudam, nas condições certas, mas não é um imperativo. Para trovoadas já é outro assunto. Esse tefigrama indica uma atmosfera quase sempre saturada até aos 450 hPa (exceção abaixo dos 950 hPa e entre os +-775 hPa até aos 650 hPa. O grande problema, que vai ao encontro das cargas de água, é que a atmosfera não tem instabilidade suficiente (a linha azul está sempre à direita da linha diagonal a negrito). Vou buscar o GFS porque dá para coincidir com o tefigrama e eu assumo diferenças mínimas entre os modelos:











Os ventos associados à frente...






... são fracos a moderados. Junta-se a isso uma atmosfera quase saturada (e ausência de gradientes térmicos pouco significativos) tem-se a previsão do IPMA para o G. Central:



> *GRUPO CENTRAL*
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas ao longo da tarde. Períodos de chuva ou
> aguaceiros.
> Vento oeste bonançoso a moderado (10/30 km/h), enfraquecendo.



A precipitação será amplificada pela elevada água precipitável (não acredito que atinja os 50.5/50.8 mm previstos. Deverá ser um pouco menos). Também acho que o ECM falha mais que o GFS na previsão do CAPE.

Nota: Isto não é uma previsão meteorológica para os Açores. É só uma indicação pontual para o G. Central, especialmente para as Lajes no dia de amanhã.


----------



## lserpa (29 Jul 2015 às 20:36)

Segue mais uma temperatura da água, desta vez da praia da Conceição, é um pequeno areal no lado norte da baía da Horta, adjacente ao terminal marítimo de passageiros.
Registo efetuado ás 1700 UTC, 24° C.


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2015 às 20:56)

Hoje o anticiclone está feito num oito... literalmente:






O Hirlam indica um aviso amarelo para a próxima madrugada/manhã:






Já o Arome dá um cenário em que o melhor mesmo é ir para um _bunker_ (a saida mais recente - a das 12h - ainda não está disponível):











O WRF indica chuva mais forte no G. Ocidental:






Por fim, deixo a probabilidade de haver trovoada (atenção que há vários tipos de CAPE; No Meteociel/GFS indica o CAPE perto da superfície. O WRF por vezes usa o _mixed layer_ ou seja, assumo eu, inclui outras camadas da atmosfera):


----------



## Afgdr (29 Jul 2015 às 22:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por tornar-se limpo. Caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos/chuva fraca de manhã, pelas 11h e tal.

Seguem-se as temperaturas máximas registadas ontem, dia 28.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 28/07/2015
*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 25,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 27,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 27,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 27,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 28,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 28,1ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 27,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: *30,3ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 28,5ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,6ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 30,3ºC, registada nas Lajes.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 00:40)

O que 12 horas fazem 











O ECM e o GFS dão menos importância:


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2015 às 11:59)

Boas, está preste a chegar a frente ao grupo central, associada à depressão. Esta frente, está praticamente estacionária e já com alguma dissipação, embora alguns modelos delirassem ontem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Temos também um alto vapor de água no ar, estamos bem no meio da tabela.





E por fim, segue-se a imagem de satélite


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 12:37)

> A temperatura média do ar apresentou desvios positivos em todas as estações de referência, tendo em algumas estações ultrapassado os maiores valores dos últimos 15 anos.



Precipitação mensal:



> (...) o mês de junho registou desvios negativos nas três estações de referência: -32% na estação do aeródromo das Flores, -25% no Observatório José Agostinho em Angra do Heroísmo e -34% na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves em Ponta Delgada.





> No período de outubro de 2014 a junho de 2015, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência em todas as estações considerada: S. Miguel/P. Delgada (- 46%), Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-42%), Graciosa (-42%), Santa Maria (-39%), Flores (-28%) e Faial/Horta (-12%).
> 
> No período de junho de 2014 a junho de 2015 o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações da Terceira/Angra do Heroísmo (-37%), S. Miguel (- 34%), Santa Maria (-31%), Graciosa (-23%) e Flores (-15%), tendo sido superior no Faial/Horta (8%).



http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...EmyjUi/cli_20150601_20150630_pcl_mm_az_pt.pdf


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 12:54)

Faltou acrescentar isto:

O valor da temperatura média do ar variou entre 20,7°C (Flores/Aeroporto e Terceira/Lajes) e 18,6°C (S. Miguel/Nordeste). No mês de junho e em relação ao período de referência de 1961-1990, verificaram-se desvios positivos nas estações consideradas. Salienta-se que, para o mês de junho e relativamente ao período 1961-1990, foram superados os máximos absolutos da temperatura do ar na Terceira/Lajes (28,0ºC, 2015/26,7ºC, 1961-1990), S. Miguel/P. Delgada (27,0ºC, 2015/26,9ºC, 1961-1990), Graciosa (26,0ºC, 2015/25,8ºC, 1961-1990) e S. Miguel/Aeroporto (25,0ºC, 2015/24,7ºC, 1961-1990); em Santa Maria, igualou-se o máximo absoluto (25,7ºC).

Ano de recordes. Agosto deverá seguir a mesma tendência.


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 13:03)

Não faz parte do tópico mas:



> Na próxima sexta-feira, dia 31 de julho, o Observatório Astronómico de Santana - Açores (OASA) estará presente nas Poças da Ribeira Grande (Piscinas Municipais), entre as 21h00 e as 23h00, para mais um "Banhos de Lua".



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/oasa-promove-observacao-noturna-nas-pocas-da-ribeira-grande

Explicação acerca da Lua azul:

http://tek.sapo.pt/multimedia/artigo/olhos_no_ceu_amanha_e_dia_de_lua_azul-43604obl.html


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2015 às 13:49)

Sigo neste momento com 26ºc e começou a chover por volta das 12:30.


----------



## Ober (30 Jul 2015 às 14:59)

Boa tarde. Sigo com uma máxima de 26 ºC pela ilha de São Miguel e chuva fraca que começou há sensivelmente 30 minutos


----------



## lserpa (30 Jul 2015 às 15:10)

Segue a imagem das 1300utc vê-se claramente a depressão a oeste do grupo ocidental e a frente a cruzar o grupo central.
Podemos observar também que a depressão tem pouco desenvolvimento vertical e é composta por nuvens estratiformes ao seu redor.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Jul 2015 às 16:16)

Boa Tarde

Dizer que aqui por Angra agora para a tarde temos tido alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes ... Um dia a destoar totalmente dos últimos tempos aqui na Terceira em que temos tido muito sol e calor ...


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 18:37)

Às 12h a frente estava mais ou menos sobre a Terceira:






Tefigrama previsto:





Tefrigrama observado:






Menos água precipitável na atmosfera. A camada mais instável a mais de 3 kms de altura (767 hPa).

No satélite às 15h, via-se alguma convecção dispersa nos Açores. Mas predominavam as nuvens baixas:






Na Madeira tem chovido mas não muito. A orografia mais uma vez tem ajudado. As nuvens são baixas e não há muita convecção. A esta hora a frente já está quase a partir. Já de vez deixo o tefigrama da Madeira. O ponto de orvalho (linha verde) é demonstrativa da secura brutal do ar, especialmente em altitude:


----------



## Afgdr (30 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco. Está chuviscando, mas é um chuvisco quase impercetível.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se, no geral, muito nublado a encoberto, com ocorrência de chuva fraca à tarde. Agora à noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros.

Ontem, dia 29, as máximas registadas nas estações do IPMA foram, de um modo geral, mais baixas que os dias anteriores.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 29/07/2015
*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 24,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: 24,2ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 27,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 25,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 24,9ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 25,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 26,5ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *28,6ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,8ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 27,3ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 28,6°C, registada em Ponta Delgada.


*Edit (01h43):* Correção da máxima registada nas Lajes


----------



## lserpa (31 Jul 2015 às 01:03)

Boa noite.
 Estive a pôr os olhos no GFS no que diz respeito ao sábado, mais precisamente para +39 horas.
Haverá um bom CAPE é um bom LI, óptimo para umas belas trovoadas, a frente fria a essa hora, poderá estar entre o grupo oriental e o central. O vento previsto para já à superfície será SW de 30 a 40km/h, vento sustentado. A 850hpas, vento sustentado de 40 a 60 tb de SW, sei que a 700hpa haverá um pequeno cisalhamento e a direção prevista será, Oeste, ou oeste-noroeste. Fiquei desanimado com a precipitação prevista, espero que o CAPE e o LI e considerando os efeitos locais possam proporcionar um bom desenvolvimento de algumas células , os movimentos verticais serão bons, na passagem da frente e no que respeita ainda aos movimentos verticais, há uma ausência do movimento oposto! Das duas uma, ou será uma dissipação da frente, ou a frente vem alimentada pela própria depressão... Pois aparece apenas o movimento descendente.
Deixo aqui o GFS de +39 horas
Algum bitaite sobre isto?


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

Cheguei agora à Madeira, a Madeira e os Açores têm estado com valores algo anormais (mais os Açores que a Madeira). Lisboa tem estado quentinha mas quando cheguei cá...jesus, neste momento na estrada monumental perto do mar temperaturas a rondar os 26 graus ufa -_-

Daquilo que tenho visto nas sst e termómetros no oceano a temperatura "real" do mesmo deve andar nos 24-26 (dependendo na Zona). Não me admira nada que na praia do Porto Santo, ou Maiata(Madeira costa norte) e Jardim do Mar(zona sudoeste) todas zonas menos fundas, os termómetros da agua rondem os 27 ou mesmo 28. Já apanhei a agua acima de 28 no Porto Santo (não muito longe da rebentação mais que uma vez e não vou lá todos os anos), mas normalmente não tão no inicio do verão!

Vejam como os Açores estão quentinhos:
Faial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Santa Maria:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Madeira também quente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , sim na Madeira também existe uma praia formosa no Funchal.

As temperaturas mínimas, estão altas, já sabemos que no país, a ilha da Madeira em primeiro e depois os Açores, têm as temperaturas mínimas mais altas em todos os meses do ano. Agora o que tem sido surpreendente são as temperaturas máximas tão altas em ambos os Arquipélagos, com uma anomalia maior ainda nos Açores.

Quanto à Madeira espero mesmo que chova um pouco!!!!


----------



## lserpa (31 Jul 2015 às 01:42)

Cluster disse:


> Cheguei agora à Madeira, a Madeira e os Açores têm estado com valores algo anormais (mais os Açores que a Madeira). Lisboa tem estado quentinha mas quando cheguei cá...jesus, neste momento na estrada monumental perto do mar temperaturas a rondar os 26 graus ufa -_-
> 
> Daquilo que tenho visto nas sst e termómetros no oceano a temperatura "real" do mesmo deve andar nos 24-26 (dependendo na Zona). Não me admira nada que na praia do Porto Santo, ou Maiata(Madeira costa norte) e Jardim do Mar(zona sudoeste) todas zonas menos fundas, os termómetros da agua rondem os 27 ou mesmo 28. Já apanhei a agua acima de 28 no Porto Santo (não muito longe da rebentação mais que uma vez e não vou lá todos os anos), mas normalmente não tão no inicio do verão!
> 
> ...


Sim, tenho feito registos nos últimos 4 dias cá pelo Faial e registei anteontem na praia de Porto Pim, 27°c... Uma autêntica sopa!!


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

Pois acredito, se no oceano está perto de 26 então numa praia mais baixa será ainda mais elevada. O Porto Santo não tem aguas do oceano mais quentes que a Madeira (alias ligeiramente inferiores, pelo que sei), mas como a praia é menos funda as pessoas costumam dizer que agua e mais quentinha lá. O que não deixa de ser verdade até nadarmos mais longe da costa, uns 20 -40 metros. Em algumas zonas da Madeira como aquelas que referi existem águas menos fundas e normalmente nota-se alguma diferença para a agua mais funda do "oceano", ficando ainda mais quente semelhante à do Porto Santo (o máximo que já vi foi 28,5 há uns 3 ou 4 anos no Porto Santo e não parecia real) .


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2015 às 01:58)

Já agora no inverno talvez a situação se inverta, águas mais fundas manterão melhor a temperatura do oceano?


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

lserpa disse:


> Deixo aqui o GFS de +39 horas
> Algum bitaite sobre isto?



Tem quase todos os ingredientes para haver boa chuva. Contudo, a humidade a 850 hPa (nível em que a frente é mais forte) pode ser um problema (a faixa é muito curta):












Mas como o nível acima está quase saturado, chuva haverá de certeza:






O GFS indica mais chuva no G. Central. É consistente com a presença de mais humidade (mas ainda assim não é um campo muito extenso):











A eventual saturação do nível acima também ajudará:






A frente tem um movimento muito lento e precipitação irregular. E parece ficar estacionada no G. Oriental algumas horas. O problema é sempre o mesmo: humidade:






Há ventos (irregulares):






Mas a secura acima inviabiliza quase tudo:


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Jul 2015 às 14:22)

Amanhã dáva-me muito jeito sol, sem chuva.

Mas não parece muito possível isso acontecer


----------



## Afgdr (1 Ago 2015 às 00:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas, acabando por tornar-se pouco nublado/limpo.

As máximas registadas ontem, dia 30, foram mais uma vez mais baixas do que as registadas nos dias anteriores na maioria das estacões.


*Temperaturas máximas registadas – 30/07/2015*

- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto das Flores: *27,8ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 26,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto da Horta, na Ilha do Faial: 26,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 27,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 22,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 26,0ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 25,3ºC
- Estação da Base Aérea das Lajes, na Ilha Terceira: 26,0ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 25,0ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 26,4ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 24,1ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 26,5ºC


A máxima mais alta foi 27,8°C, registada nas Flores.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 18:34)

Afgdr disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas registadas – 30/07/2015*



Curiosa a relativa homogeneidade exceptuando S.Jorge. Qual será a explicação local, nebulosidade?


----------



## lserpa (1 Ago 2015 às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> Curiosa a relativa homogeneidade exceptuando S.Jorge. Qual será a explicação local, nebulosidade?


Creio ser a altitude da estação...


----------

